# El fin del pequeño comercio



## Raulisimo (17 Feb 2022)

Como inexplicablemente los administradores han movido un hilo económico a la sección de "coronavirus" vuelvo a ponerlo aquí para subsanar su error.







Creo que es indudable lo que está sucediendo: el pequeño comercio está tocado de muerte. 

Ya venía mal de antes pero las políticas dictatoriales/orwellianas hacen que comercios de toda la vida, incluso algunos de nueva apretura estén echando el cierre.
Lo que creo que vale la pena constatar es el cambio de paradigama, porque antes los negocios se traspasaban o se cerraban y al poco tiempo se volvían a abrir con nueva gerencia. Pero lo que está pasando ahora es que pequeño comercio que cierra ya no vuelve a abrir nunca más. He visto de todo, no sólo bares, desde copisterías, tiendas de alimentación, ferreterías, por no hablar de los kioscos y librerías, donde ahí la debacle es total.

El comercio online y las grandes superficies tumban los precios y el modelo de negocio que antes funcionaba ahora se ve a la muerte irremisiblemente.

Digo que habrá quien se alegre porque pensarán que siempre quedará Amazon, en la vana esperanza de que no suban los precios en cuanto se hagan con el monopolio de TODO.

Así que bueno, la vida pasa y todo esto probablemente a nadie le importe una mierda.

Saludos cordiales y buena suerte a todos.












Negocio que cierra ya no vuelve a abrir nunca más


Sé que a muchos no les importa. Y a algunos les parecerá bien, incluso. Pero lo que creo que es indudable es que está sucediendo. El pequeño comercio está tocado de muerte. Ya venía mal de antes pero las políticas covidianas hacen que comercios de toda la vida, incluso algunos de nueva apretura...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Digamelon (17 Feb 2022)

Cuando era pequeño iba al pequeño comercio local y pedía productos que no tenían en la tienda y me tardaban MESES en llegar. El trato del tendero era condescendiente y el servicio postventa una puta mierda.

Ahora compro los productos a la hora que me sale de los huevos y me lo traen a casa.

El pequeño comercio se puede ir a tomar por saco.

Ah, y si cierran es sobretodo por los impuestos y las regulaciones del Estado.

Que se jodan, por votontos.

EDITO: Actualmente, si quieres abrir un negocio tienes que ser millonario o no hay cojones a abrirlo, entre impuestos, permisos, prohibiciones y seguridades sociales.


----------



## remosinganas (17 Feb 2022)

zii, pero emos parao a la hultraaaderechaaa...


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (17 Feb 2022)

Quitando servicios y productos muy diferenciados/exclusivos/especializados, está muerto matao. Es la propia inercia del nuevo modelo. lo lamentable va a ser el estado en el que quedarán las calles y profundo daño social que esto infligirá.
Si algo bueno tiene España es la vida social en la calle y el rollo mercado/bazar, si le quitas eso pasaremos a ser nórdicos pero en pobres.


----------



## iconomía (17 Feb 2022)

¿Y para qué crees que se inventaron la plandemia?

Agenda 2030 rules. 

Es el paso de siervos de la gleba a esclavos desposeídos.


----------



## ZX8 (17 Feb 2022)

El pequeño comercio se puede ir a tomar por el putísimo culo. Siempre han tratado mal al cliente y ofrecido producto malo. La época donde Nemesio y Gertrudis ganaban buena pasta trabajando de puta pena SE HA ACABADO.


----------



## Akira. (17 Feb 2022)

Conozco varios casos de pequeños comercios que se han ido a tomar por culo, los dueños, todos covidiotas premium, progres hasta la medula y perdonavidas, por no decir otras cosas porque la actitud era deplorable. Cero pena para todos, todas y todes. El que resiste será por algo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (17 Feb 2022)

El alquiler los mata. La verdad es que para vender productos que no requieran de un servicio añadido en plan asesoramiento/personalización no tienen por dónde competir ahora mismo.
Hace poco pasé por delante de una papelería/librería de las de siempre de barrio y ponía un cartel de que si no lo tenían "te lo pedían" ¿qué sentido tiene eso en 2022?


----------



## Funciovago (17 Feb 2022)

No me extraña, Amazon es una maravilla, dan un servicio excepcional.

Por cierto, esto para el pequeño comercio: la mascarilla que se la metan por el culo.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Lo del comercio online es maravilloso sí, te lo traen cuando les apetece y luego búscalo tú a ver cuando lo puedes coger. Yo compro lo mínimo y porque no me queda más remedio.

Si pusiesen alquileres normales, con las cada vez mayores restricciones en ciudades para circular, seguramente podría renacer el comercio.

Comprar algo, esperar a ver si hay suerte y te lo llevan cuando estás, y luego una odisea apra devolverlo, todo ello maravilloso.


----------



## Funciovago (17 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo del comercio online es maravilloso sí, te lo traen cuando les apetece y luego búscalo tú a ver cuando lo puedes coger. Yo compro lo mínimo y porque no me queda más remedio.
> 
> Si pusiesen alquileres normales, con las cada vez mayores restricciones en ciudades para circular, seguramente podría renacer el comercio.
> 
> Comprar algo, esperar a ver si hay suerte y te lo llevan cuando estás, y luego una odisea apra devolverlo, todo ello maravilloso.



Puedes usar los Amazon Lockers para ir a recogerlo cuando mejor te venga, y siempre llaman cuando te van a enviar el paquete. En cuanto a lo de las devoluciones no ponen ninguna pega, a diferencia de los comercios físicos donde te ponen mil impedimentos.


----------



## Night (17 Feb 2022)

nadie va al herrero ya a hacer corazas y herraduras para el caballo
me da pena que vaya a tener que dejar de trabajar

por no hablar del molinero, que ahora por lo visto ya no tiene que hacer la harina alli si no que hay unas cosas llamadas "mercaderes" que se la venden

el mundo se va a la mierda


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (17 Feb 2022)

Si en este hilo que algo constatado
Es que entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió
Cuantos de esos pequeños comercios han intentado plantar batalla? 
Bajarse los márgenes de beneficio, renovar el local, ofrecer descuentos, etc
Esta muy bien plantar un local, querer tener un buen horario y un buen sueldo trabajando poco
En eso, los inmigrantes nos ganan. 
Porque los chinos abren más horas, más días, y Curran más que los españoles
Pero claro, siempre está la opción de llorar a ver si te cae paguita


----------



## shur 1 (17 Feb 2022)

All comercio pequeño da miedo entrar y además con el tiempo se acaban convirtiendo en sitios de cotilleo y mal rollo.

Su ventaja es tenerlo al lado pero yo hace años que no los uso por precio y agobio. Si entras a comprar ropa quieres mirar y probarte cosas y si nada te convence te agobias para irte sin comprar.

Prefiero el corte inglés, zaras. grandes superficies, y libertad total.

Además no guardo buen recuerdo de los comerciantes de barrio. Últimamente hasta me he mosqueado con el ferretero que me lo cruzo y no me saluda tras comprarle años.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Si en este hilo que algo constatado
> Es que entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió
> Cuantos de esos pequeños comercios han intentado plantar batalla?
> Bajarse los márgenes de beneficio, renovar el local, ofrecer descuentos, etc
> ...



No se trata de trabajar más horas, sino que cuando la gente descansa tú trabajas y al revés.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> All comercio pequeño da miedo entrar y además con el tiempo se acaban convirtiendo en sitios de cotilleo y mal rollo.
> 
> Su ventaja es tenerlo al lado pero yo hace años que no los uso por precio y agobio. Si entras a comprar ropa quieres mirar y probarte cosas y si nada te convence te agobias para irte sin comprar.
> 
> ...



El Corte Inglés en rebajas para ropa de calidad manda.


----------



## amcxxl (17 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Creo que es indudable lo que está sucediendo: el pequeño comercio está tocado de muerte.


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

El eterno tema encaminado al multimensaje. 

Cansa ya repetir lo mismo: no se puede competir contra grandes corporaciones transanacionales que se prevalen de ingeniería fiscial así como de presión para legislaciones más laxas en su nicho de negocio; el comercio local vertebra las ciudades, dinamiza las mismas y contribuye a la seguridad de éstas; un buenos días y buenos modales ayuda a que una conversación entre personas sea fluída y amena; a través de los comercios se tejen relaciones de confianza que en ocasiones exceden del mero ámbito de la tienda... 

Y así podemos seguir con un suma y sigue. Desde la menor huella ecológica en infinidad de ocasiones dado que el comercio local tiende a recurrir al producto local; así como la exclusividad o diferenciación de productos; la creación de industria auxiliar o mantenimiento de pequeños artesanos... 

Amazon es un cáncer para el consumidor, para el productor y para el insensato que vende a través de su marketplace. Cuanto antes nos demos cuenta mejor.


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Si en este hilo que algo constatado
> Es que entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió
> Cuantos de esos pequeños comercios han intentado plantar batalla?
> Bajarse los márgenes de beneficio, renovar el local, ofrecer descuentos, etc
> ...



Algunos estáis desconectados de la realidad, o vivís solo en una realidad de precio bajo en cualquier momento del año y querer comprar a cualquier hora. 

¿Qués es plantar batalla? ¿Solo en precio? ¿Es eso lo único que buscas? 

¿Tú sabes la batalla que tienen que plantear algunos comercios para que les sirvan el puñetero género que han pedido, en la fecha que lo han pedido y con la calidad que han pedido? Pateo mucha ciudad, porque tengo la fortuna de vivir en provincias, amén de haber conocido a mucha gente del comercio durante años (con todo tipo de catadura moral, no voy a engañar a nadie). Pero en un gran número de ocasiones el que más se esfuerza, el que más batalla presenta, es el que luego denostáis. 

Tienda de ropa infantil, vende producto de fabricación nacional (Martín Aranda, Paz Rodríguez, Yoedu... y otros tantos). Batalla con el proveedor, traémelo, este año no te sirvo x porque me he dedicado a fabricar otra cosa (con la plandemia ha sido de órdiga)... Batalla con el precio... Y al final la batalla más importante, con el cliente. Para qué voy a pagar 30 por algo nacional (menor coste ecológico, fomentando el empleo e industria nacional, mejor calidad), si puedo pagar 15 o 20 por mierda China. 

Y al final, yo que quiero comprar nacional, me jodo; porque el tendero se quiere jubilar harto, el fabricante no fabrica nada porque nadie demanda, y la ropa se convierte en un uniforme al servicio del globalismo y mundialismo (tengo que comprar ropa al dictado de la moda progre imperante).


----------



## el tio orquestas (17 Feb 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Cuando era pequeño iba al pequeño comercio local y pedía productos que no tenían en la tienda y me tardaban MESES en llegar. El trato del tendero era condescendiente y el servicio postventa una puta mierda.
> 
> Ahora compro los productos a la hora que me sale de los huevos y me lo traen a casa.
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado añadir el precio del alquiler del local, que junto con los impuestos son las dos grandes trabas para el pequeño comercia.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Segundo facha con el que estoy de acuerdo en 48 horas. Te yo que hacérmelo mirar


----------



## shur 1 (17 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> El eterno tema encaminado al multimensaje.
> 
> Cansa ya repetir lo mismo: no se puede competir contra grandes corporaciones transanacionales que se prevalen de ingeniería fiscial así como de presión para legislaciones más laxas en su nicho de negocio; el comercio local vertebra las ciudades, dinamiza las mismas y contribuye a la seguridad de éstas; un buenos días y buenos modales ayuda a que una conversación entre personas sea fluída y amena; a través de los comercios se tejen relaciones de confianza que en ocasiones exceden del mero ámbito de la tienda...
> 
> ...



No podéis convencer a nadie con esos argumentos. Amazon es muchísimo más barato y puedes devolverlo durante 1 mes y te cumplen la garantía de 2 años. Será un cáncer, pero el consumidor no ve cómo le afecta, ve solo ventajas.

Además el comerciante en general cae mal, no se le tiene cariño sino al contrario.


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> No podéis convencer a nadie con esos argumentos. Amazon es muchísimo más barato y puedes devolverlo durante 1 mes y te cumplen la garantía de 2 años. Será un cáncer, pero el consumidor no ve cómo le afecta, ve solo ventajas.
> 
> Además el comerciante en general cae mal, no se le tiene cariño sino al contrario.



Otro taliamazon. Amazon no es más barato en todos los productos, hay productos que no se encuentran en la plataforma, o que son más caros (especialmente con el sistema dinámico de precios, en el que para ciertos productos o esperas o sobreprecio).

Cuando el artículo no llega a tiempo, cuando la devolución se complica, cuando tiene que hablar con Sandra Milena que le atiende desde un callcenter de Dios sabe dónde, el cliente lo ve. No todas las transacciones de los clientes de Amazon son satisfactorias, lo demás es una proyección de situaciones personales en las que además despreciáis las incidencias.

La garantía legal te la cumple Amazon y cualquier tienda, por eso es una garantía legal. La devolución hay establecimientos físicos que te permiten hacer eso. Y si pisáis calle y os conocen un mínimo, te ocurrirá como me ocurre a mí con el niño, llévate la ropa a casa y se la pruebas, luego me la traes y me la pagas o si no te cuadra no pasa nada.

Hay comercios y comercios, comerciantes y comerciantes, y hay clientes y clientes (no pasa nada por ser educado en ésta vida).

Pd.- Está encantadísima la gente con los anuncios de Amazon para el público español trufados de venga va, voy a ser políticamente correcto, "afroamericanos".


----------



## shur 1 (17 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Otro taliamazon. Amazon no es más barato en todos los productos, hay productos que no se encuentran en la plataforma, o que son más caros (especialmente con el sistema dinámico de precios, en el que para ciertos productos o esperas o sobreprecio).
> 
> Cuando el artículo no llega a tiempo, cuando la devolución se complica, cuando tiene que hablar con Sandra Milena que le atiende desde un callcenter de Diosa sabe dónde, el cliente lo ve. No todas las transacciones de los clientes de Amazon son satisfactorias, lo demás es una proyección de situaciones personales en las que además despreciáis las incidencias.
> 
> ...



Taliamazon tu puta madre gitanazo. Si compramos en Amazon es porque la diferencia es grande y compensa. Yo preferiría comprar en el comercio de abajo pero no me compensa. Sois retrasados mentales.


----------



## Digamelon (17 Feb 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>



Precios burbujeados también vía restricciones legales.


----------



## oso_perez (17 Feb 2022)

Amazon tiene otra ventaja y es que tiene una variedad de productos que no tiene siquiera un gran almacén.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (17 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Algunos estáis desconectados de la realidad, o vivís solo en una realidad de precio bajo en cualquier momento del año y querer comprar a cualquier hora.
> 
> ¿Qués es plantar batalla? ¿Solo en precio? ¿Es eso lo único que buscas?
> 
> ...



Quieres un ejemplo? 
En mi pueblo, hay un pequeño supermercado, que tiene un poco de todo, y abre los domingos. 
Hacen pan y repostería
Los domingos esta a reventar de gente
Has visto que fácil?


----------



## notengodeudas (17 Feb 2022)

Amazon lo que tiene es financiación ilimitada. Que sí, que los pequeños tienen sus defectos y carencias. Pero ninguno tiene la financiación a la que tiene acceso Amason


----------



## Calvojoseantonio (17 Feb 2022)

Los poderes hace tiempo que decidieron que no les convienen ciudadanos que se puedan ganar la vida por sus propios medios. Autónomos y pequeños empresarios son el objetivo, van a desaparecer poco a poco. Toda legislación laboral y económica va en ese sentido.


----------



## Kapitoh (17 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Quitando servicios y productos muy diferenciados/exclusivos/especializados, está muerto matao. Es la propia inercia del nuevo modelo. lo lamentable va a ser el estado en el que quedarán las calles y profundo daño social que esto infligirá.
> *Si algo bueno tiene España es la vida social en la calle* y el rollo mercado/bazar, si le quitas eso pasaremos a ser nórdicos pero en pobres.



A esto le quedan 2 telediarios tambien. Han acostumbrado a las generaciones venideras a vivir encerrados en su casa jugando online o viendo youtube o porno. Los que se resistan a este nuevo modelo social, tendran que sobrevivir entre discotecas con musica de mierda y el riesgo de ser atracado/machetado por alguno de "nuestros niños".


----------



## shur 1 (17 Feb 2022)

Calvojoseantonio dijo:


> Los poderes hace tiempo que decidieron que no les convienen ciudadanos que se puedan ganar la vida por sus propios medios. Autónomos y pequeños empresarios son el objetivo, van a desaparecer poco a poco. Toda legislación laboral y económica va en ese sentido.



Así es. Pero esto ya ocurre en Europa hace décadas, donde los pequeños comercios apenas existen hace muchísimo. Los corruptos políticos se llevan fortunas por permitir que las grandes empresas se hagan con todo el mercado y paguen mínimos impuestos jodiendo vivos a proveedores, clientes, financieras, comercios, etc.


----------



## BEHRUZ (17 Feb 2022)

A parte de los impuestos y todo lo demás, lo que sí veo es que el cliente se ha convertido en un niño malcriado que lo quiere TODO y YA.

Es curioso que después de despotricar de los sueldos de este país, que si son precarios y demás, aún así la gente sigue teniendo mentalidad PRE-CRISIS.

Ejemplo inventado: "quiero un ambientador en forma de piña que sea de color morado y que huela a lentejas con chorizo". Lógicamente no lo encontrarás en una tienda de calle, ni siquiera en una tienda especializada que venden mil ambientadores. Pero sí quizás pueda venderlo una tienda perdida de China a través de Amazon. Pues así con todo.

Todos los mensajes que leo van por ese camino: "es que lo quiero a las 3 de la mañana", "es que se me ha entojado y lo quiero ya", "quiero que el tendero no descanse ni el domingo para que esté disponible exclusivamente para mí". Casi nunca se habla del precio, es más ese egoísmo "por mis cojones" que otra cosa.


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

Los políticos ,especialmente los de aquí, han anulado todas las opciones que el proletariado o clase obrera tenía para hacer fuerza, conquistar derechos , protestar y paralizar el pais.

Por eso se han cargado a *la gran empresa* de miles de trabajadores para que no haya organización ni sentido de lucha. 

Las PYMES que es el 99% del tejido productivo español están montadas de tal forma que no puedan crecer y expandirse máximo 30 o 40 trabajadores, de tal forma que son pequeňas empresas y muy pocas medianas.

Los autónomos cada vez más pringados, con más gastos e impuestos que hacer frente.

El emprendimiento es dificil casi nulo. Si no encuentras trabajo es muy dificil sacarte las castañas por ti mismo, salvo tengas una clientela fija y sea un sector de" oficios".

El pequeño comercio hundido en la miseria contando los dias que le quedan para cerrar y cobrar la pensión...

Está todo hecho adrede para evitar la organización y lucha de clases y dependas de las miserias que, con suerte, te pueda dar el Estado.


Es tremendo.


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (17 Feb 2022)

oso_perez dijo:


> Amazon tiene otra ventaja y es que tiene una variedad de productos que no tiene siquiera un gran almacén.



No. Amazon no almacena productos. Es básicamente una empresa de logística.


----------



## Manolo De Escobar (17 Feb 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Amazon lo que tiene es financiación ilimitada. Que sí, que los pequeños tienen sus defectos y carencias. Pero ninguno tiene la financiación a la que tiene acceso Amason



De hecho, durante años estuvo operando con pérdidas. Aún hoy, los beneficios netos de esta empresa de logística llamada Amazon son bajos en relación al volúmen de transacciones que efectúa.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

Que hagan conciertos.


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Taliamazon tu puta madre gitanazo. Si compramos en Amazon es porque la diferencia es grande y compensa. Yo preferiría comprar en el comercio de abajo pero no me compensa. Sois retrasados mentales.



Gitanazo tu puto padre. ¿La diferencia de qué anormal? Que si quieres cogemos productos a precios, y en muchas categorías Amazon no es más barata.

LGC51 en Amazon 1.449,00 merkels, en PC Componentes 1.168,99 merkels, en El Corte Inglés 1.299,00 merkels.

Sony KE55A8 en Amazon 1.296,46 merkels, en una tienda "paco" de Castro que se llama Arson y que sale enlazada en la propia página de Sony son 1.157,00 merkels.

Y mejor que no empiece con los artículos de puericultura.



oso_perez dijo:


> Amazon tiene otra ventaja y es que tiene una variedad de productos que no tiene siquiera un gran almacén.



Amazon empresa no tiene tantos productos como crees, piensas que tienen porque una inmensa cantidad del catálogo es en verdad de terceros que están en el marketplace (y Amazon es un mero intermediario que se lleva su comisión). Ejemplo juguetes de Grimm´s. O por ejemplo vas a encontrar poco o nada de Grapat (pero eso si, mil copias chinas).



TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Quieres un ejemplo?
> En mi pueblo, hay un pequeño supermercado, que tiene un poco de todo, y abre los domingos.
> Hacen pan y repostería
> Los domingos esta a reventar de gente
> Has visto que fácil?



¿Qué tiempo hace? Manzanas traigo... Amazon manda pan y repostería... No vengas con bobadas y mezcles conceptos que no tienen nada que ver. Estamos hablando de un determinado pequeño comercio, no de alimentación.


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> All comercio pequeño da miedo entrar y además con el tiempo se acaban convirtiendo en sitios de cotilleo y mal rollo.
> 
> Su ventaja es tenerlo al lado pero yo hace años que no los uso por precio y agobio. Si entras a comprar ropa quieres mirar y probarte cosas y si nada te convence te agobias para irte sin comprar.
> 
> ...




Yo la ropa y calzado lo compro todo online.
Ya ni a por ropa voy a tienda cuando la necesito

Tienda fisica solo fui a conforama el año pasado y porque queria toquitear una lavadora y me explicaran el funcionamiento sino ni piso la tienda . Online manda


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo la ropa y calzado lo compro todo online.
> Ya ni a por ropa voy a tienda cuando la necesito
> 
> Tienda fisica solo fui a conforama el año pasado y porque queria toquitear una lavadora y me explicaran el funcionamiento sino ni piso la tienda . Online manda



Viva Shoppe y Aliexpress!!!


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Feb 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ñiñiñiñ



La escoria como tu, vais a pagarlo con vuestro puto tuetano. Palabra. Las lagrimas no os serviran llegado el momento, ahorraroslas


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

amcxxl dijo:


>




Ese mamoncete se ha llenado los bolsillos pero ofrece algo que el pequeño comercio no, y es que si algo no te gusta o te sale mal lo puedes devolver en un plazo bastante amplio y te devuelven el dinero. Además ofrece de todo a golpe de click mientras en las tiendas de proximidad o no tienen o te lo tienen que pedir o si te sale mal te comes el producto no se hacen cargo , por no hablar de que seguramente sea más caro.


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Viva Shoppe y Aliexpress!!!



Y vinted


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo la ropa y calzado lo compro todo online.
> Ya ni a por ropa voy a tienda cuando la necesito
> 
> Tienda fisica solo fui a conforama el año pasado y porque queria toquitear una lavadora y me explicaran el funcionamiento sino ni piso la tienda . Online manda



Comprar ropa sin tocar el tejido, sin comprobar la hechura, y que te quede como el culo porque está mal cortada o mal tallada manda... Joderte los pies porque compras sin probarte como te queda la horma del zapato manda. 

Pero qué comodo y qué listo soy que compro a las 4 de la mañana a golpe de ratón para que me traigan un pantalón hecho por Chao Chochin. 

Así nos va que nos da igual comprar popelín que sarga que viscosa o que tencel.


----------



## Benjamin F. (17 Feb 2022)

Da vergüenza lo que leo aquí. A qué negocios habéis ido? A qué comercios que os cobran caro y luego no se responsabilizan habéis tenido la desgracia de ir? Si un negocio se porta mal, no vayáis, id a alguien que se vista los pies. El consumidor se ha convertido en un niño malcriado que lo quiere todo y ya! Y es incapaz de hacer frente a lo que no es justo, pero luego despotricar a espaldas. Eso no ayuda a quien lo hace bien y favorece al necio.

Abrid los ojos y cuando el online mandé de verdad, tendréis que apretar el culo.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

Ir a comprar ropa para un hombre es un VIA CRVCIS.

Todo lo que pueda lo compraré por internet.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Feb 2022)

En España ya no me da pena casi nadie, la verdad


----------



## ArmiArma (17 Feb 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> A esto le quedan 2 telediarios tambien. Han acostumbrado a las generaciones venideras a vivir encerrados en su casa jugando online o viendo youtube o porno. Los que se resistan a este nuevo modelo social, tendran que sobrevivir entre discotecas con musica de mierda y el riesgo de ser atracado/machetado por alguno de "nuestros niños".



No sé que decirte, en la plandemía la gente joven que podía perdía el culo por ir a los pocos sitios donde le dejaban encontrarse y juntarse


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Comprar ropa sin tocar el tejido, sin comprobar la hechura, y que te quede como el culo porque está mal cortada o mal tallada manda... Joderte los pies porque compras sin probarte como te queda la horma del zapato manda.
> 
> Pero qué comodo y qué listo soy que compro a las 4 de la mañana a golpe de ratón para que me traigan un pantalón hecho por Chao Chochin.
> 
> Así nos va que nos da igual comprar popelín que sarga que viscosa o que tencel.



Puedes mirar valoraciones sobre esa prenda de ropa de tal marca. Yo hasta la fecha no he tenido problemas con ninguna prenda. Sabiendo tu talla y las medidas del fabricante...


Hablas como si aqui fueramos de sastres todos y nos tuvieran que tallar


----------



## Gothaus (17 Feb 2022)

El pequeño comercio desaparece porque la gente compra donde compra, es más caro y menos flexible, es más cómodo y eficiente ir a una gran superficie que a diez tiendas y no ha sabido adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos y prácticas.

No volverá nunca. Esto es así.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Algunos estáis desconectados de la realidad, o vivís solo en una realidad de precio bajo en cualquier momento del año y querer comprar a cualquier hora.
> 
> ¿Qués es plantar batalla? ¿Solo en precio? ¿Es eso lo único que buscas?
> 
> ...



Los clientes son muy listos ahorrándose 10 euros por mierda China, luego cuando le duran menos que incluso lo que crece el niño, a chillar. 
Me hace gracia cuando decían que Zara duraba muy poco y con dos lavados se iba a la porra. ¿Qué pretendes comprar alma de cántaro?


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> El pequeño comercio desaparece porque la gente compra donde compra, es más caro y menos flexible, es más cómodo y eficiente ir a una gran superficie que a diez tiendas y no ha sabido adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos y prácticas.
> 
> No volverá nunca. Esto es así.



Depènde, si ofrece producto local y diferenciado no muy alto de precio. Yo sigo viendo bastantes zapaterías que venden zapato nacional decente, la gente cuando un zapato chino de mierda le destroza el pie, al final reflexiona.


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Los clientes son muy listos ahorrándose 10 euros por mierda China, luego cuando le duran menos que incluso lo que crece el niño, a chillar.
> Me hace gracia cuando decían que Zara duraba muy poco y con dos lavados se iba a la porra. ¿Qué pretendes comprar alma de cántaro?




Todo se fabrica en china o ,bangladesh hasta la ropa de tienda.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Todo se fabrica en china o ,bangladesh hasta la ropa de tienda.



Todo no.
Zapatos especialmente hay marcas como callaghan que fabrican en España de buena calidad, cuestan unos euros más pero tu pie te lo agradece.





Calzado y textil + Accesorios - Manufacturados en Europa


*** ACTUALIZADO A 21 DE FEBRERO DE 2022 *** En línea de otros temas existentes, me gustaría realizar un listado (abierto a colaboraciones) con empresas que manufacturen calzado y ropa en Europa a fin de incentivar el consumo de productos de cercanía y tratar de evitar en la medida de lo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Puedes mirar valoraciones sobre esa prenda de ropa de tal marca. Yo hasta la fecha no he tenido problemas con ninguna prenda. Sabiendo tu talla y las medidas del fabricante...
> 
> 
> Hablas como si aqui fueramos de sastres todos y nos tuvieran que tallar



Con comentarios como éste demostráis que estáis allanando el camino para el pensamiento único y global. Con las valoraciones que pone la gente soy feliz... Y sois felices por el sesgo de que si hay 100 positivos, no voy a ser el primer sucnor en decir que malo es. 

El comprobar, tocar, testar... ya si eso para luego. Y así es como todo tiende a unificarse. Si alguien lo dice es bueno, quién soy yo para tocar, palpar, probar y decir lo contrario. 

No es ser sastre o no, es que en una misma marca de un año a otro, de una prenda a otro el talle cambia. No es lo mismo una prenda slim que una relaxed o casual o standard (en más de una marca yo tengo tallas distintas). No es lo mismo el tallaje en una prenda de lino que una de popelín. No arma los hombros igual una camisa que otra. Y de los zapatos mejor ni hablar, no es lo mismo una horma de tipo inglés que de otro tipo.

Pero oye, que si algunos sois felices comprando a ciegas allá vosotros. Los que nos gusta ver y tocar el producto somos rara avis.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Depènde, si ofrece producto local y diferenciado no muy alto de precio. Yo sigo viendo bastantes zapaterías que venden zapato nacional decente, la gente cuando un zapato chino de mierda le destroza el pie, al final reflexiona.



Ah, claro. Pero es que es eso, tienen que diferenciarse. Van a ser más caros porque no pueden competir con el chino Chan, pero si se especializan en productos de calidad con precios ajustados, igual por ahí les puede venir la supervivencia. Pero claro, esto implica apoyar la producción local y planificar y ser profesional, especializarse y convertirse en un experto. Y me parece que de eso de planificar a los españoles, nada de nada.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (17 Feb 2022)

Hace unos meses me llamaba el repartidor con número de Barcelona, ahora ya directamente desde UK, Irlanda  no contesto números raros y luego resulta que son pedidos que hago. Así no se hacen las cosas se están yendo a la mierda por mi parte


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ir a comprar ropa para un hombre es un VIA CRVCIS.
> 
> Todo lo que pueda lo compraré por internet.



Menuda tontería, sólo en el Corte Inglés tienes buena variedad, calidad y en rebajas buenos precios. Nada, vosotros mismos.


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Todo no.
> Zapatos especialmente hay marcas como callaghan que fabrican en España de buena calidad, cuestan unos euros más pero tu pie te lo agradece.
> 
> 
> ...




Zapatos a 100 y pico pavos en España??? supongo vivirá de la exportación 

Los modelos son horrorosos como todo lo exclusivo y diferenciador.


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Todo se fabrica en china o ,bangladesh hasta la ropa de tienda.



Te han contestado ya, curiosamente con un hilo del que soy el creador. Tienes productos textiles manufacturados en europa a paladas. Yo sin gastarme una fortuna tengo un armario que el 100% de zapatos son europeos, y diría que el 95% de textil es europeo (las contadas excepciones son o regalos, o productos deportivos).



Gothaus dijo:


> Ah, claro. Pero es que es eso, tienen que diferenciarse. Van a ser más caros porque no pueden competir con el chino Chan, pero si se especializan en productos de calidad con precios ajustados, igual por ahí les puede venir la supervivencia. Pero claro, esto implica apoyar la producción local y planificar y ser profesional, especializarse y convertirse en un experto. Y me parece que de eso de planificar a los españoles, nada de nada.



Se puede competir con el chino Chan y se compite en muchas industrias a través de la automatización, que eso es lo que falta en España. En cualquier caso hay producto español a muy muy muy bien precio e incluso en ocasiones más barato que el chino, pasa especialmente en textil de bebé y niño. Te puedo decir que un jersey de punto (hecho con algodón o dralón) hecho en España o Portugal sale más barato que muchas mierdas importadas de China o Bangladesh por Zara o Mango.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Zapatos a 100 y pico pavos en España??? supongo vivirá de la exportación
> 
> Los modelos son horrorosos como todo lo exclusivo y diferenciador.



Yo lo compro todo en China, pero si puedo comprarlo Europeo entonces lo compro en China igualmente.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (17 Feb 2022)

El modelo de Tele-Negocio triunfa no sólo por sus virtudes, que las tiene, sino porque tiene, al ser NECESARIO para la AGENDA, todas las facilidades del Sistema para imponerse.

Cuando termine de imponerse, destrucción de la pequeña empresa y de la industria en Europa mediante,

vendréis aquí no a festejarlo como lo festejáis hoy, sino a


"EJJJJKE QUE ME BLOQUEARLO LA CUENTA CON LA PASSSTA ADENTRO PORQUE COMENTÉ EN INSTA ALGO CONTRA LOS ROJOS"

"EJJJJKE NO PUEDO NI COMPRAR COMIDA PORQUE NO TENGO EL CHIP"

"EJJJJKE EN LA CALLE HAY SÓLO DELINCUENCIA"

"EJJJJKE AMAZON NO VENDE LO QUE PRODUZCO PORQUE NO TENGO EL GREEN PASS"

"EJJJJKE TODO EL CURRO QUE HAY ES PARA TRABAJAR EN AMAZON Y NO PUEDO ENTRAR POR CUOTA DE DIVERSIDAD"


Etc...


La solución:

Poner a prueba un Tele-Negocio Local.

Un Amazon Nacional.


Pero claro... para eso, las agendas nacionales las deberían dirigir las naciones... y no es el estado actual del heztado.


Lo que no quita que la amplia mayoría de comerciantes locales, sean escoria.


----------



## asakopako (17 Feb 2022)

Que se jodan. Que hicieron la puta huelga de la parcela, por la que tenemos todos los putos comercios cerrados en domingo en esta taifa. Da igual que quieras abrir y contrates personal extra. No puedes, porque unos comunistas de mierda disfrazados de azul han decidido que no puedes y punto. Ni los supermercados abren.

Y los voxtontos quieren pactar con esa gente. Todavía lo entiendo de gente que vive en otras regiones, pero los que viven aquí y saben lo que se lleva cociendo 40 años es para darles con la vara bien dados.


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Zapatos a 100 y pico pavos en España??? supongo vivirá de la exportación
> 
> Los modelos son horrorosos como todo lo exclusivo y diferenciador.



O eres el típico CM tratando de generar tráfico o directamente eres un necio. Si has consultado el megalistado que hice, hay marcas de consumo de masas a marcas exclusivas. Muchas de las marcas que están en el listado hacen un calzado de una calidad más que aceptable a un precio menor de 100 Euros. Pero como siempre a echar toda la mierda posible a España.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Feb 2022)

El único problemilla que le veo es que en breve no podrás comprar ni vender sin la marca de la bestia en to la frente y no sé cuántos jeringazos en cada brazo. 

Han sido los del pequeño comercios los principales colaboradores de su autoderroyición.


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Feb 2022)

Yep. que vayan acatando normas de mierda como poner bozal o cualquier subnormalidad que diga el estado.

Ya verás que bien les va a ir.

Colaboracionistas del Régimen. Cero Pena.

Todo comprado a China.


----------



## oso_perez (17 Feb 2022)

Manolo De Escobar dijo:


> No. Amazon no almacena productos. Es básicamente una empresa de logística.



Es irrelevante como lo haga. El hecho es que puedo elegir entre multitud de productos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2022)

Espera pero no había matado el pequeño comercio las grandes superficies hace 20 años?..


----------



## froiliano (17 Feb 2022)

Me hace pensar en el borreguismo de la gente. Como me hace pensar ver éste verano como una vecina se jactaba a otra de haber comprado unas tijeras escolares por amazon para que el niño hiciera cositas en verano, que costaban menos en la papelería del barrio (a menos de 5 minutos de casa). 

¿Qué mas quieres que piense? ¿Si todos se tiran por un puente yo también me tengo que tirar? No sé... mi mamá siempre me dijo que no hiciera eso y que tuviera un mínimo de criterio.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> nadie va al herrero ya a hacer corazas y herraduras para el caballo
> me da pena que vaya a tener que dejar de trabajar
> 
> por no hablar del molinero, que ahora por lo visto ya no tiene que hacer la harina alli si no que hay unas cosas llamadas "mercaderes" que se la venden
> ...



jajajajaja 
hace gracia 

pero si lo piensas. 
esos mercaderes acabaran negociando contigo como mercancia ( ya lo hacen )


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> jajajajaja
> hace gracia
> 
> pero si lo piensas.
> esos mercaderes acabaran negociando contigo como mercancia ( ya lo hacen )



Pero no había acabado el Carrefour con el comercio?


----------



## arsenchik (17 Feb 2022)

soy propietario de un pequeño negocio, la cosa esta fatal. para lo poco que ganamos, pagamos demasiados impuestos, y les da igual si algun mes te ha ido mal, las cuotas te las cobran igual. por eso hay tantisimos locales cerrados. 
Y ME ESTOY PLANTEANDO MUY SERIAMENTE CERRAR EL NEGOCIO Y QUEDARME EN CASA COBRANDO INGRESO MINIMO VITAL. el gobierno me obliga cerrar y quedarme en casa. quedandome en casa voy a ganar mas


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (17 Feb 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Cuando era pequeño iba al pequeño comercio local y pedía productos que no tenían en la tienda y me tardaban MESES en llegar. El trato del tendero era condescendiente y el servicio postventa una puta mierda.
> 
> Ahora compro los productos a la hora que me sale de los huevos y me lo traen a casa.
> 
> ...



Cuando necesites servicio post venta o tecnico de la marca y veas que es inexistente, sigue llorando

y lo que le digo yo a mis clientes:

Si quieres algo con urgencia vienes y lo pagas por adelantado, ya te lo acerco yo a tu casa y con la garantia que me obliga la ley de comercio

no seria la primera vez que me dicen que no lo quieren porque no es como en la foto (puto potochop) y me lo tengo que comer el caprichito del "el cliente seimpre tiene la razon" (los cojones)


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (17 Feb 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> soy propietario de un pequeño negocio, la cosa esta fatal. para lo poco que ganamos, pagamos demasiados impuestos, y les da igual si algun mes te ha ido mal, las cuotas te las cobran igual. por eso hay tantisimos locales cerrados.
> Y ME ESTOY PLANTEANDO MUY SERIAMENTE CERRAR EL NEGOCIO Y QUEDARME EN CASA COBRANDO INGRESO MINIMO VITAL. el gobierno me obliga cerrar y quedarme en casa. quedandome en casa voy a ganar mas




Si piensas en el ingreso minimo vital es que eres muy pudremita o mientes en tu condicion de comercio

Nunca aceptaré eso del "minimo vital", mi minimo vital en una ciudad como Barcelona con una calidad de vida son 2000 lereles minimo, y no estan por la labor. Como mucho y si no tienes muchos años cotizados 400 y con suerte

Los autonomos estamos hechos de otra pasta, la RBU es de tanos, jetas "meduelelaespalda" y carpantas

y quedantote en casa ganas una mie, a no ser que te muevas por internet con un producto agil y con mucho beneficio, pero tienes a todo Amazon, Alibaba, Aliexpress etc en tu contra


----------



## PEPEYE (17 Feb 2022)

Opino que es cierto que puede desaparecer, ademas muchos de esos pequeños comercios van aguantando, con minimas ganancias, pensando que les queda poco para jubilarse como autonomos
Ademas la burocracia les come, ley de riesgos laborales, ley de proteccion de datos, registro de jornadas laborales , en muchos casos contratar una gestoria para todo el papeleo y ademas la incertidumbre de que hayas hecho sin querer algo mal y por si fuera poco ahora las nuevas cuotas de autonomos
Por otra parte los dueños de los locales creen que el alquiler de su local es un bien inmutable, conozco locales en la zona premium de mi ciudad que llevan años cerrados con el cartel de "se alquila"


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Feb 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> soy propietario de un pequeño negocio, la cosa esta fatal. para lo poco que ganamos, pagamos demasiados impuestos, y les da igual si algun mes te ha ido mal, las cuotas te las cobran igual. por eso hay tantisimos locales cerrados.
> Y ME ESTOY PLANTEANDO MUY SERIAMENTE CERRAR EL NEGOCIO Y QUEDARME EN CASA COBRANDO INGRESO MINIMO VITAL. el gobierno me obliga cerrar y quedarme en casa. quedandome en casa voy a ganar mas



Pues sí, todos esos que se ríen ahora, la mayoría son funcionarios...

Habrá que ver cómo les pagan *cuando todo el mundo deje de cotizar.*


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Pero no había acabado el Carrefour con el comercio?




lo que van a acabar es con nosotros


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Si piensas en el ingreso minimo vital es que eres muy pudremita o mientes en tu condicion de comercio
> 
> Nunca aceptaré eso del "minimo vital"



Igual no se pueda aplicar a lugares como Madrid o Barcelona... Pero en el resto....

Piénsalo bien ¿si pudieras ganar más no trabajando que al trabajar, seguirías trabajando a pesar de todo?

¿En serio?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (17 Feb 2022)

salimos más fuertes


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Zapatos a 100 y pico pavos en España??? supongo vivirá de la exportación
> 
> Los modelos son horrorosos como todo lo exclusivo y diferenciador.



Pues nada, a comprarse dos o pares de zapatos chinos, luego los pies ya se quejarán ya. A veces hay que tener prioridades con el gasto.


----------



## noseyo (17 Feb 2022)

arsenchik dijo:


> soy propietario de un pequeño negocio, la cosa esta fatal. para lo poco que ganamos, pagamos demasiados impuestos, y les da igual si algun mes te ha ido mal, las cuotas te las cobran igual. por eso hay tantisimos locales cerrados.
> Y ME ESTOY PLANTEANDO MUY SERIAMENTE CERRAR EL NEGOCIO Y QUEDARME EN CASA COBRANDO INGRESO MINIMO VITAL. el gobierno me obliga cerrar y quedarme en casa. quedandome en casa voy a ganar mas



Si no eres negro o inmigrante olvídate , tienes casa , o coche o 100 euros en el banco eres rico para ellos o te dicen venga tira a casa tus padres


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> O eres el típico CM tratando de generar tráfico o directamente eres un necio. Si has consultado el megalistado que hice, hay marcas de consumo de masas a marcas exclusivas. Muchas de las marcas que están en el listado hacen un calzado de una calidad más que aceptable a un precio menor de 100 Euros. Pero como siempre a echar toda la mierda posible a España.



Correcto, a creerse muy listo por comprar calzado barato chino unos eruos más barato en internet, luego a chillar cuando los pies lo pasen mal. Pero aquí somos más listos que nadie.


----------



## Juvenio (17 Feb 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Puedes usar los Amazon Lockers para ir a recogerlo cuando mejor te venga, y siempre llaman cuando te van a enviar el paquete. En cuanto a lo de las devoluciones *no ponen ninguna pega*, a diferencia de los comercios físicos donde te ponen mil impedimentos.



No ponen ninguna pega porque esas devoluciones se las come el proveedor, así montamos todos un negocio. Seguid dando de comer al demonio.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Que se jodan. Que hicieron la puta huelga de la parcela, por la que tenemos todos los putos comercios cerrados en domingo en esta taifa. Da igual que quieras abrir y contrates personal extra. No puedes, porque unos comunistas de mierda disfrazados de azul han decidido que no puedes y punto. Ni los supermercados abren.
> 
> Y los voxtontos quieren pactar con esa gente. Todavía lo entiendo de gente que vive en otras regiones, pero los que viven aquí y saben lo que se lleva cociendo 40 años es para darles con la vara bien dados.



En la taifa de Madrid con los azules, hace tiempo que hay libertad total.


----------



## asakopako (17 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En la taifa de Madrid con los azules, hace tiempo que hay libertad total.



Pues eso, que cruzas el túnel de Guadarrama y parece que has pasado el checkpoint charlie. Muy comunista todo por aquí. Incluso en las restricciones plandémicas aquí restringiendo más. Esto es como Cuba pero en azul. Por eso los que veis normal que VOX pacte con *ESTE* PP estáis en otra dimensión. De verdad.


----------



## Raulisimo (17 Feb 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Bueno tú sigues abierto, y espero *que sea así por muchos años*



Pues ya veremos...


----------



## [IΞI] (17 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues ya veremos...



Yo soy de seguros... cuando ya no haya comercios, cuando no haya coches, ni propiedad privada... también nos vamos a ir a tomar por culo claro


----------



## amanciortera (17 Feb 2022)

Nadie va al comercio a discutir con el comerciante, se va a mirar o a comprar pero no a quejarse, discutir o enfrentarse, dicho esto , pena cero por el pequeño comercio por mi parte, salvo las pequeñas tiendas de alimentación, que les den por culo a todos


----------



## amanciortera (17 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Comprar ropa sin tocar el tejido, sin comprobar la hechura, y que te quede como el culo porque está mal cortada o mal tallada manda... Joderte los pies porque compras sin probarte como te queda la horma del zapato manda.
> 
> Pero qué comodo y qué listo soy que compro a las 4 de la mañana a golpe de ratón para que me traigan un pantalón hecho por Chao Chochin.
> 
> Así nos va que nos da igual comprar popelín que sarga que viscosa o que tencel.



Es mejor que te vendan productos Manolo y Conchi y si no te valen o resulta que tienes un problema transcurrido un tiempo te tramitan la garantía con la casa pero te jodes con el producto, no cuela ya el argumento de los tenderos, se ha acabado el tiempo del pequeño comercio


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

En una carnicería cerca de mi casa, ponen bien clarito que llevan pedidos y tienen página web con recetas, algo es algo y a algunas personas mayores le puede venir muy bien.


----------



## amanciortera (17 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En una carnicería cerca de mi casa, ponen bien clarito que llevan pedidos y tienen página web con recetas, algo es algo y a algunas personas mayores le puede venir muy bien.



Aportan pues un valor añadido, se diferencian y eso es positivo, seguro que les va mejor asi, pero el grueso de los tenderos opinan que por abrir la persiana y echar horas ya está


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Cuando necesites servicio post venta o tecnico de la marca y veas que es inexistente, sigue llorando
> 
> y lo que le digo yo a mis clientes:
> 
> ...



¿y no sería más fácil tener el producto y que el cliente lo viese? esas cosas hacen que la gente a veces se decida por internet, ya que no le ponen pegas a la hora de devolver el producto.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Opino que es cierto que puede desaparecer, ademas muchos de esos pequeños comercios van aguantando, con minimas ganancias, pensando que les queda poco para jubilarse como autonomos
> Ademas la burocracia les come, ley de riesgos laborales, ley de proteccion de datos, registro de jornadas laborales , en muchos casos contratar una gestoria para todo el papeleo y ademas la incertidumbre de que hayas hecho sin querer algo mal y por si fuera poco ahora las nuevas cuotas de autonomos
> Por otra parte los dueños de los locales creen que el alquiler de su local es un bien inmutable, conozco locales en la zona premium de mi ciudad que llevan años cerrados con el cartel de "se alquila"



Yo con los comerciantes que hablo, lo que de verdad les come son los alquileres, siempre me comentan eso , no hacen ninguna referencia a costes de leyes de riesgos laborales ni de protección de datos, son los puñeteros costes immobiliarios los que destrozan a los comerciantes, así de simple.


----------



## kenny220 (17 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Yo con los comerciantes que hablo, lo que de verdad les come son los alquileres, siempre me comentan eso , no hacen ninguna referencia a costes de leyes de riesgos laborales ni de protección de datos, son los puñeteros costes immobiliarios los que destrozan a los comerciantes, así de simple.



Puff, no te cuento el tiempo perdido en todos esos papeleos, tiempo que le quitas a otras cosas. 
Y eso si te la juegas y lo haces tú mismo, cuando protección de datos, decenas de gestores del certificado ese a 200€, y ojo que luego hay que renovarlo cada 5 años creo.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

A lo mejor es simplemente tener horas diferentes a la mayoría de trabajos. ¿Muchas tiendas tiene sentido que abran de 9:00 a 12:00 de la mañana? ¿No sería más lógico empezar a la una de la tarde y cerrar a las 22:00, o abrir a las 12:00 y cerrar a las 21:00 para que pueda comprar gente que trabaja? ¿Cerrar lunes y martes y abrir sábado y domingo?


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Puff, no te cuento el tiempo perdido en todos esos papeleos, tiempo que le quitas a otras cosas.
> Y eso si te la juegas y lo haces tú mismo, cuando protección de datos, decenas de gestores del certificado ese a 200€, y ojo que luego hay que renovarlo cada 5 años creo.



No te lo niego que se pierde mucho tiempo, pero lo haces sobre todo al principio una vez y ya, se renueva cada 5 años y se paga 200 euros. Pero lo que de verdad ahoga a la gran mayoría de los pequeños comerciantes son los desorbitados alquileres que lastran los márgenes y todo. En Madrid si uno intentar hacer un horario donde pueda comprar la mayoría de la gente, la inmediatez puede hacer algo de competencia a internet.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Cierto, pero entonces a chillar todos los empresarios, y ciertos profesionales como abogados, dentistas, etc no veo que puedan cambiar mucho su horario, hoy por hoy lo único factible para muchos comerciantes (donde se permite como Madrid) es adaptar el horario para que pueda comprar la mayoría de la gente.


----------



## serolod (17 Feb 2022)

No entiendo el argumenro de "no me importa que se joda el pequeño comercio porque son colaboracionista de la plandemia. Mejor compro a China"

A mi modo de ver China es más que colaborador en la plandemia, y ayudarlos es cavar más hondo..


----------



## Sidelkc (17 Feb 2022)

El pequeño comercio se muere por dos motivos:
1 En muchos casos no ha sabido actualizarse(y mira que esta todo inventado, cooperativas por gremios para comprar de manera conjunta y abaratar costes por volumen, entrar en el comercio online de manera eficiente, adaptarse a las nuevas necesidades y un largo etc)
2 las politicas actuales que los estan ahogando. Y aqui es donde si creo que hay que preocuparse porque el punto 1 es salvable por la capacidad de cada uno pero este es mas jodido y si piensas que la mayoria de grandes fortunas empezaron como pequeño comercio(amancio ortega, juan roig etc etc) pues facil pensar que estan cerrando esa puerta a los futuros emprendedores y complicando un poco mas el prosperar sin tener que pasar por ser asalariado de alguien.


----------



## ashe (17 Feb 2022)

Os sorprendería saber que el gran negocio de amazon no es la venta de productos por su plataforma recordando al caso de macdonalds cuyo gran negocio no es vender comida...

Daré una pista... DATOS (que no único)


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Feb 2022)

No todo está perdido. Amazon ha bloqueado la cuenta de mucha gente, y luego a esta gente no le queda otra que ir al comercio local.



https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8977199




https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8788855




https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6897756



Eso sí, con tanto impuesto van a cerrar muchos negocios.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (18 Feb 2022)

Si no obedecen al NWO podrian sobrevivir como negocios de fortuna.

Acaso todo el mundo va a ser comepollas globalista proponzoñas experimentales, prodinerodigital, etc?

Ademas va ahaber una emigracion de la ciudad al campo, o ciudades pequeñas, tiempo al tiempo.

Eso si el comercio pequeño debe añadir venta a domicilio o online de alguna manera, que hasta yo enviaba cosas por correos hace años, hay que evitar pagar alquileres abusivos.




iconomía dijo:


> ¿Y para qué crees que se inventaron la plandemia?
> 
> Agenda 2030 rules.
> 
> Es el paso de siervos de la gleba a esclavos desposeídos.



+1 Eliminar Pymes y la propiedad de las clases medias, incluso el empleo y la propiedad privada.



Akira. dijo:


> Conozco varios casos de pequeños comercios que se han ido a tomar por culo, los dueños, todos covidiotas premium, progres hasta la medula y perdonavidas, por no decir otras cosas porque la actitud era deplorable. Cero pena para todos, todas y todes. El que resiste será por algo.



Subnormales ya habia, no es nada nuevo, ninguna pena por ellos.

Pero hay gente decente y ofrecian buen servicio.



Teniente_Dan dijo:


> *El alquiler los mata.* La verdad es que para vender productos que no requieran de un servicio añadido en plan asesoramiento/personalización no tienen por dónde competir ahora mismo.
> Hace poco pasé por delante de una papelería/librería de las de siempre de barrio y ponía un cartel de que si no lo tenían "te lo pedían" ¿qué sentido tiene eso en 2022?



EN las ciudades solo con propiedad de local de la familia se peude probar suerte, y ya solo las cuotas de autonomos son asfixiantes...

Me da que hay locales que son para blanquear dinero, sobre todo de extranjeros, porque vendiendo ciertas mierdas, es imposible prosperar.



Funciovago dijo:


> No me extraña, Amazon es una maravilla, dan un servicio excepcional.
> 
> Por cierto, esto para el pequeño comercio: la mascarilla que se la metan por el culo.



De internet Amazon si buscas el mismo producto es mas caro a excepcion de alguna oferta de liquidacion de sus comercios adscritos o alguna cosa que no encuentras de ninguna manera especifica.
Amazon puede vivir por el big data, por pagar pocos impuestos y por EXPLOTAR a sus transportistas y mozos de almacen, nadie dura mucho (bueno el retrasado del anuncio que no se cree nadie que haya sacado el Bachiller en ese tiempo, algunos nos aprendimos todo al respecto cuando lo cursamos o poco despues sabiamos de que otros pagando lo sacaban, pero 2 años no te los quita nadie o 3).

Es una imposicion donde se prohibe vender ciertas cosas y los informaticos-cientificos usanos que saben algo estaban en contra de toda esta mierda de control digital que quieren imponer.

Mercadona, Carrefour, ECI, etc ofrecen tienda fisica+online sin haber despedido gente y tener gente en todos los departamentos, mejores precios y a algunos nos gusta pasar el rato alli (somos pobres , no tengo dinero para ocio de ricos y mi profesion es mi ocio, aparte del deporte fuera de el).

La figura del reponedor-vendedor, de las cajeras etc con contacto directo con el cliente sirve para hacer cv a muchos con estudios que no nacen en familias ricas, el de Amazon como mucho te da para camionero si eso... y lo del almacen en nada automatizado a full sin gente.



froiliano dijo:


> El eterno tema encaminado al multimensaje.
> 
> Cansa ya repetir lo mismo: no se puede competir contra grandes corporaciones transanacionales que se prevalen de ingeniería fiscial así como de presión para legislaciones más laxas en su nicho de negocio; el comercio local vertebra las ciudades, dinamiza las mismas y contribuye a la seguridad de éstas; un buenos días y buenos modales ayuda a que una conversación entre personas sea fluída y amena; a través de los comercios se tejen relaciones de confianza que en ocasiones exceden del mero ámbito de la tienda...
> 
> ...



+9999999999 trillones.



Murray's dijo:


> Los políticos ,especialmente los de aquí, han anulado todas las opciones que el proletariado o clase obrera tenía para hacer fuerza, conquistar derechos , protestar y paralizar el pais.
> 
> Por eso se han cargado a *la gran empresa* de miles de trabajadores para que no haya organización ni sentido de lucha.
> 
> ...



+1



[IΞI] dijo:


> Yo soy de seguros... cuando ya no haya comercios, cuando no haya coches, ni propiedad privada... también nos vamos a ir a tomar por culo claro



Yo he visto en mis carnes parte de esa agenda 2030 y aun habia libertades (anterior crisis y gano una putisma mierda y encima he sido autonomo y sigo aunque espero q no muchisimo mas).

Sales poco de casa, no gastas, miras cada puto centimo, dependes para sobrevivir de tu familia (techo-comida), al final cuando vuelves a currar vives para trabajar, estudiar vale de poco(el que este independizado no puede permitirse el lujo siquiera mas que currar a saco y no salir y vivir en algun pueblo apartado).

La gente que tiene familia enchufados premium, o casta o lumpen social con pagutias, o algunos pocos afortunados que les ha ido bien (pasaron entrevista de curro o se metieron en el momento adecuado o pasaron examenes jodidos).
Hasta los que tienen novia te lo dicen, se me va todo el sueldo de mierda que gano en ir con ella! que esta acostumbrada a gastar.

El coche no me lo quito aunque tenga que estar parado por cojones, es propiedad mia y nadie lo toca, si no se tiene coche no se es adulto, ni se defiende mi gran pasion de niño.


A la gente no le pidas pensar o saber algo de economia, son retrasados, incluso con titulos universitarios y beunos sueldos.
Retrasados que memorizan y socializan con otros idiotas muy bien , pero que no saben pensar por si mismos.



ashe dijo:


> Os sorprendería saber que el gran negocio de amazon no es la venta de productos por su plataforma recordando al caso de macdonalds cuyo gran negocio no es vender comida...
> 
> Daré una pista... DATOS (que no único)



Eso es el big data y la gente npi de esto, por eso el chollo de sus envios y ofertas, y mas en España que saben que les esta jodiendo la cutrez del español y nini medio que se da de alta en premium 1 mes y de baja , pero es que el adulto de clase obrera tambien lohace ajjajja.

El problema que la gente con la plandemia se ha puesto a pedir cosas como comida por Amazon que es ridiculo y otras cosas que tiene la tienda de su barrio, el ECI , Carrefour etc incluso online.

Los que si sabemos comprar por inteernet o de segunda mano rara vez usamos Amazon, y estamos hartos de las reviews de productos donde solo hay link a Amazon, que hago yo? el nombre de ese producto lo busco aparte y tachan!!! mas barato jjajjaja.

Mañana te diran como en Canadá que no puedes usar tu dinero digital por ser antisistema, por no tneer las 200000000000 dosis +retrovirales de esa puta mierda de veneno, que no puedes pedir carne y pidas insecto, que no puedes comprar x cosa porque no esta en sus estatutos o que ese libro critico no existe.
No tendras otras opciones y te joderan vivo.

Su intencion es hacerse con todo, es como los Chinos que han fabricado por 2 centimos, ahora son la primera potencia a que si?
Y nos estan jodiendo que flipas.

Y bueno es que ni pagan impuestos, pillan paguicas y todo por contratar parados que despiden en x meses (son mas ingenieros fiscales que las grandes superficies).

Que es lo que pasa que la gente es retrasada y de tanto repetir Amazon se les olvida otras cosas, gente que no sabia comprar online ni en el carrefour o eci.

Ni siquiera conocian Ebay, ni Aliexpress (el ebay chino directo para quitarte al chino del barrio y los otros intermediarios-webs chinas) , ni otras tantas cosas.

El comercio electronico nacido por Elon Musk con Paypal y sus pagos , en la plataforma Ebay, se ha convertido en una tirania distopica de orwell 1984.


----------



## Pluc (18 Feb 2022)

Trabajo en tecnología y veo lo que hay. El problema es que o bien son charos/cuñados al volante de la empresa o bien tienen 0 interés en organizar un poco su vida para sacar adelante su negocio como dios manda.

Llevamos en España invirtiendo millones en marketplaces hasta de pueblos de 10.000 habitantes y siempre fracasan. ¿El motivo? Los comerciantes nunca actualizan sus ofertas una vez lanzadas las plataformas y da igual las sesiones de formación que les haces que NUNCA van a escribir bien ni cuatro líneas de texto.

Es tan malo el panorama general que incluso los que lo hacen muy bien se ven perjudicados por la falta de mercado. Los casos de éxito empresarial en España por lo general vienen ligados por ayuditas del "sector público" o dedicarse en cuerpo y alma a vender tus bienes/servicios en el extranjero.


----------



## Raulisimo (18 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero lo que de verdad ahoga a la gran mayoría de los pequeños comerciantes son los desorbitados alquileres que lastran los márgenes y todo.



Pues sí, entre eso la bajada de ventas y la *cuota de autónomos* in crescendo...


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Feb 2022)

Por internet leí el caso de una persona que montó una tienda de informática y tuvo que cerrar porque en gastos fijos igual se le iban 800 euros al mes.

Es una vergüenza que el gobierno ponga impuestos tan asfixiantes. Hay que hacer algo urgentemente.


----------



## macchiato (18 Feb 2022)

Lo que manda es un oficio bueno como fontanero o electricista. A ver si Amazon pone robots que te desatasquen la tubería o te cambien un enchufe. Jaque mate a todos esos soplapollas.

Pd: El poder a esas plataformas se la hemos dado nosotros. Ahí lo dejo. Por lo cual, siéntete responsable de lo que tu mismo denuncias. Saludos.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Feb 2022)

Pues si, el facherio tiene un cacao mental increíble, vuelcan sus frustraciones hacia todas partes, ahora resulta que compran a Amazon porque el de la tienda de abajo es progre..... Amazón que es NWO hasta la medula.

Yo también he visto cerrar a mucho progre durante la pandemia, y me da pena, ser tontos o ingenuos es malo, pero los malos de verdad son los que los engañan desde el gobierno, y no solo lo hace la izquierda, pues la derecha los ha engañado y robado igual, recordemos al infame Montoro.


----------



## pepeleches (18 Feb 2022)

Nunca comprenderé esa nostalgia del pasado. Sí, da pena por la gente que se queda sin trabajo y tiene que reinventarse, pero es ley de vida... 

Cuando yo era pequeño se estilaban los mercadillos. Hacer la compra era una mañana de puesto en puesto aguantando colas con 14 marujas en cada puesto. Y los precios eran increíblemente más altos. 

Salieron los primeros supermercados y por supuesto mucha gente se rasgó las vestiduras. Pues qué quieres que te diga; los tienes abiertos muchas más horas, son increíblemente más baratos, haces la compra en 7 minutos y tienes una variedad brutalmente mayor. 

Simplemente, el modelo evoluciona y se adapta a los deseos del consumidor. Una tienda pequeña es imposible que tenga una variedad ni remotamente parecida a la que pueda tener una tienda online. Pero ojo, tampoco puede tener un precio ni parecido, ni un servicio ni parecido. Si no tienes algo en stock tardará siempre mucho más.

No puede competir, y eso no es bueno ni malo, simplemente es. A base de cambios de paradigma continuos hemos conseguido que alimentarnos, vestirnos o calzarnos esté al alcance de todos. Cada uno de estos cambios de modelo a medio plazo ha significado mucho más dinero en el bolsillo del consumidor para poder gastar en otras cosas. 

Si uno lee lo que hace apenas un siglo un ciudadano medio se gastaba en comida, ropa, cosas básicas, se queda acojonado. Por eso eran pobres, porque la diferencia de poder adquisitivo era brutal. 

Cada vez que el modelo avanza, es más dinero (y más comodidad, y más variedad, y más servicio...) para el ciudadano. Como bien dicen, intentar proteger un modelo extinto es como apostar por el trabajo de los aguadores o los serenos...


----------



## nose_nose (18 Feb 2022)

oso_perez dijo:


> Amazon tiene otra ventaja y es que tiene una variedad de productos que no tiene siquiera un gran almacén.



Eso ocurre de momento. En cuanto todo el pequeño y mediano comercio haya desaparecido lo que hará Amazon es ir reduciendo su oferta a lo que le sea más rentable. El monopolio de la distribución llevará al monopolio de la producción y Amazón acabará siendo el gestor de tu cartilla de racionamiento. No sólo te lo llevarán todo a tu casa sino que incluso te impedirán que salgas a la calle a menos que no sea para ir a trabajar. O para pasear al perro por supuesto.

Caballero Caballero, qué hace usted en la calle, si no hay nada que comprar ?
Acaso no ha recibido su lote mensual a través de Amazon ?
Y si no lo ha recibido será porque algo malo habrá hecho.
Vuelva usted a meterse en su zulo.


----------



## gester (18 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo del comercio online es maravilloso sí, te lo traen cuando les apetece y luego búscalo tú a ver cuando lo puedes coger. Yo compro lo mínimo y porque no me queda más remedio.
> 
> Si pusiesen alquileres normales, con las cada vez mayores restricciones en ciudades para circular, seguramente podría renacer el comercio.
> 
> Comprar algo, esperar a ver si hay suerte y te lo llevan cuando estás, y luego una odisea apra devolverlo, todo ello maravilloso.



Yo igual. Joder que pelea con las putas mensajerías, son una pesadilla. Te marean, te tienen en casa, ponen que no estabas cuando te has pasado la puta tarde en casa y luego como ya han hecho los dos intentos imaginario te jodes y vas a recoger tu el paquete. Tiempo utilizado, 3 tardes o más. Voy a la tienda del barrio, si lo tienen me lo llevo y si me lo traen tardo lo mismo que pidiendo por internet y esperando al panchi de la mensajería.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Por internet leí el caso de una persona que montó una tienda de informática y tuvo que cerrar porque en gastos fijos igual se le iban 800 euros al mes.
> 
> Es una vergüenza que el gobierno ponga impuestos tan asfixiantes. Hay que hacer algo urgentemente.



Mientras los costes immboiliarios sigan altos, da igual los impuestos, el gran problema es ese.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> No todo está perdido. Amazon ha bloqueado la cuenta de mucha gente, y luego a esta gente no le queda otra que ir al comercio local.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y dale, si ahorras algo y consigues tener un local en propiedad los impuestos no son tan importantes ni mucho menos, los alquileres sí que destrozan a los comercios.


----------



## Barspin (18 Feb 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Cuando era pequeño iba al pequeño comercio local y pedía productos que no tenían en la tienda y me tardaban MESES en llegar. El trato del tendero era condescendiente y el servicio postventa una puta mierda.




Traducción del tendero:

_-Ya está aquí el niñato tocapelotas de los cojones, a ver qué mierda me pide ahora._


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

Sidelkc dijo:


> El pequeño comercio se muere por dos motivos:
> 1 En muchos casos no ha sabido actualizarse(y mira que esta todo inventado, cooperativas por gremios para comprar de manera conjunta y abaratar costes por volumen, entrar en el comercio online de manera eficiente, adaptarse a las nuevas necesidades y un largo etc)
> 2 las politicas actuales que los estan ahogando. Y aqui es donde si creo que hay que preocuparse porque el punto 1 es salvable por la capacidad de cada uno pero este es mas jodido y si piensas que la mayoria de grandes fortunas empezaron como pequeño comercio(amancio ortega, juan roig etc etc) pues facil pensar que estan cerrando esa puerta a los futuros emprendedores y complicando un poco mas el prosperar sin tener que pasar por ser asalariado de alguien.



O sea por muchos marketplaces que haya hay que trabajar un poquito y actualizar... Y es mucho mejor estar sentadito esperando a que entren los clientes.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> Traducción del tendero:
> 
> _-Ya está aquí el niñato tocapelotas de los cojones, a ver qué mierda me pide ahora._



El niñato tocapelotas ha crecido, y ya no le molesta nunca más.


----------



## arc1776 (18 Feb 2022)

Vender servicios y no productos es de lo poco viable que hay.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

Si no se hace responsable el proveedor, denuncia al canto, a fabricar cosas con un mínimo de duración.


----------



## ddeltonin (18 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Como inexplicablemente los administradores han movido un hilo económico a la sección de "coronavirus" vuelvo a ponerlo aquí para subsanar su error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El comercio online YA ha matado a las grandes superficies, ya ni para ropa sirven. Ahora la gente hasta compra la ropa por internet, como dos tallas y devuelve una.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Nunca comprenderé esa nostalgia del pasado. Sí, da pena por la gente que se queda sin trabajo y tiene que reinventarse, pero es ley de vida...
> 
> Cuando yo era pequeño se estilaban los mercadillos. Hacer la compra era una mañana de puesto en puesto aguantando colas con 14 marujas en cada puesto. Y los precios eran increíblemente más altos.
> 
> ...



Cuando llegaron los supermercados, parecía que las pequeñas tiendas iban a desaparecer, y no fue así, con esto igual, los mejores adaptados sobrevivirán.


----------



## pampero21 (18 Feb 2022)

Pues yo voy aquí a mi barrio a una galería, droguería, zapatería... 

La auténtica salud. 

Carne, pescado de calidad, a mi chica el zapatero le dejó niquelado los zapatos... Nos hicieron los bajos de las cortinas...

Vamos, especialistas en todo a lo que se refiere a lo suyo. Españoles y orgullosos de su trabajo.

Ahí os quedáis a los odiadores del mundo y a todos aquellos que odiais al pequeño emprendedor familiar. 

El que está orgulloso de España compra productos españoles y no se ahorra 2 duros de mierda para hacer multimillonario a un americano o chino.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (18 Feb 2022)

Night dijo:


> nadie va al herrero ya a hacer corazas y herraduras para el caballo
> me da pena que vaya a tener que dejar de trabajar
> 
> por no hablar del molinero, que ahora por lo visto ya no tiene que hacer la harina alli si no que hay unas cosas llamadas "mercaderes" que se la venden
> ...



Ahora puedes encargar vía página web del herrero , que te haga una espada , coraza o espaldar a medida.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (18 Feb 2022)

Fachas llorando porque no pueden competir con un simple supermercado ....... 

Que me meo toa


----------



## pampero21 (18 Feb 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Si en este hilo que algo constatado
> Es que entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió
> Cuantos de esos pequeños comercios han intentado plantar batalla?
> Bajarse los márgenes de beneficio, renovar el local, ofrecer descuentos, etc
> ...




Otro amante de los machupichis y moris. Maldito podemita.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (18 Feb 2022)

Si los inmigrantes trabajan poco porque trabajan poco

Y si trabajan mucho porque trabajan mucho ,la cuestión es armar ruido .Menuda basura.


----------



## Digamelon (18 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> El niñato tocapelotas ha crecido, y ya no le molesta nunca más.



Hahahaha brutal, iba a contestar exactamente lo mismo


----------



## Max da Costa (18 Feb 2022)

Un pequeño comercio que se quedó anticuadísimo. Conozco trabajadores que se echaban allí la mitad del día, y bailando siempre al son del empresaurio de turno, esclavizados total, y vigilados casi todo el tiempo por los jefecillos de turno. Teniendo que aguantar gente llamados clientes de la peor calaña, borregos abundando. Salarios bajísimos, peor incluso que la hostelería que ya es decir.


----------



## Max da Costa (18 Feb 2022)

No me dan pena ninguna. Muchos se enriquecieron a base de esclavizar a sus trabajadores.


----------



## Max da Costa (18 Feb 2022)

La verdad una pena porque al final se imponen las grandes multinacionales, todo por no haber sabido organizarse, además de mejorando horarios de trabajadores y pagando salarios más justos dentro de lo posible. Se tiene en buena parte lo que se merece lamentablemente.


----------



## Max da Costa (18 Feb 2022)

Solo sobrevivirán los más especializados pero bajo un monopolio que puede ser destruido.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (18 Feb 2022)

Opino diferente.
Muy pronto se irá todo a la mierda y se va a valorar mucho el pequeño comercio que da vida a todo a su alrededor.


----------



## Max da Costa (18 Feb 2022)

Sí que es triste pero en cierta manera se buscó la propia ruina, en vez de unirse y protegerse.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (18 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Depènde, si ofrece producto local y diferenciado no muy alto de precio. Yo sigo viendo bastantes zapaterías que venden zapato nacional decente, la gente cuando un zapato chino de mierda le destroza el pie, al final reflexiona.



Yo compro el vino en una bodega donde el tendero te orienta , hasta hace cursos para aprender a apreciar los matices de los diferentes vinos.
Ahí está la competencia con Amazon .


----------



## arc1776 (18 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Un pequeño comercio que se quedó anticuadísimo. Conozco trabajadores que se echaban allí la mitad del día, y bailando siempre al son del empresaurio de turno, esclavizados total, y vigilados casi todo el tiempo por los jefecillos de turno. Teniendo que aguantar gente llamados clientes de la peor calaña, borregos abundando. Salarios bajísimos, peor incluso que la hostelería que ya es decir.



Y la de tiendas que esclavizaban a sus hijos menores por las tardes y asi ahorrarse un sueldo y pasar la tarde viendo el salvame


----------



## Eremita (18 Feb 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Algunos estáis desconectados de la realidad, o vivís solo en una realidad de precio bajo en cualquier momento del año y querer comprar a cualquier hora.
> 
> ¿Qués es plantar batalla? ¿Solo en precio? ¿Es eso lo único que buscas?
> 
> ...



La gente es ultrarata, es normal que si no llega, no llega y habrá que comprar basula balata. Lo que no es normal, es la devoción actual por comprar cosas inútiles, inservibles, de nula calidad, para ahorrar y poder comprar más kilos de basura.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (18 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Igual no se pueda aplicar a lugares como Madrid o Barcelona... Pero en el resto....
> 
> Piénsalo bien ¿si pudieras ganar más no trabajando que al trabajar, seguirías trabajando a pesar de todo?
> 
> ¿En serio?



ya, pero la RBU es la excusa de igualar la pobreza a la baja. y mantener un voto cautivo agradecido.
Mira los per en Andalucia, a la que los cortaron perdieron las elecciones.
O al reves, trasel desastre del chapapote el PP volvó a sacra mayoria absoluta, pero absoluta, eso si, a golpe de talonario y ayudas

la idea de mucha gente que vota partidos de izquierda populista es "se lo quitamos al multimillonario ostentoso y asi seremos todos mutimillonarios ostentosos" y va a ser que no es asi (conozco gente que se lo cree)

Si hay 1.000.000. de pobres y 5 ricos (que seria el porcentaje, como si dices 10) y repartes la riqueza de esos 5 o 10, al final lo que tienes el 1.000.010 pobres.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (18 Feb 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> Y la de tiendas que esclavizaban a sus hijos menores por las tardes y asi ahorrarse un sueldo y pasar la tarde viendo el salvame



A ver, ya estamos con las demagogias tontunas
Si llevo a mi hijo por la tarde es para que le coja el tranquillo y aprenda el oficio, no por ahorrarse un sueldo que no me puedo permitir. A fin y al cabo será su herencia si lo hace prosperar.
Primero enterese de lo que cuesta coger un currante, los riesgos y las contras y sobre todo que no te toque un carpanta de los de me duele la espalda pido la baja.
En navidades de hace dos años el negocio vecino cogió una chica para 3 meses de temporada. A la tia no se le ocurre otra cosa que irse el primer fin de semana a esquiar sin ni siquiera haber comenzadoa coger el ritmo. 
Se cae, se rompe el femur y la cadera, ¿ y quien se come la baja, el sueldo y todo el marron? pues quien la ha contratado ¿en serio?
Se tuvo que comer la baja de la chavala toda la campaña y contratar otra chica para hacer el trabajo de la accidentada. 

Pues no lo considero justo.

Un sueldo, el mio incuido, es un capital que debe extraerse del neto del beneficio, y los numeros no siempre salen. E insisto, no son lo mismo 1000 eur en Barcelona, que 1000 eur el Teruel por ejemplo.


----------



## arc1776 (18 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> A ver, ya estamos con las demagogias tontunas
> Si llevo a mi hijo por la tarde es para que le coja el tranquillo y aprenda el oficio, no por ahorrarse un sueldo que no me puedo permitir. A fin y al cabo será su herencia si lo hace prosperar.
> Primero enterese de lo que cuesta coger un currante, los riesgos y las contras y sobre todo que no te toque un carpanta de los de me duele la espalda pido la baja.
> En navidades de hace dos años el negocio vecino cogió una chica para 3 meses de temporada. A la tia no se le ocurre otra cosa que irse el primer fin de semana a esquiar sin ni siquiera haber comenzadoa coger el ritmo.
> ...



Te hablo de los 90.
Mis amigos lo mas dificil que tuvieron que aprender fue a dar el cambio y no quedarse dormidos.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (18 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿y no sería más fácil tener el producto y que el cliente lo viese? esas cosas hacen que la gente a veces se decida por internet, ya que no le ponen pegas a la hora de devolver el producto.



El problema es la cantidad de producto que has de tener en stock, es imposible que un pequeño comercio lo tenga todo y de todas las marcas.

generalmente uno escoge marcas con relacion calidad precio y sobre todo que no tengan incidencias. Por ejemplo yo tengo poductos que se que a partir de tal precio ya no tienes problemas de quejas. Es el precio minimo calidad garantizada. Por debajo son problemas seguro

Lo de devolver el producto es otro mito. Se considera una gentileza del comercio. Eso lo hace el Corte Ingles por potencial...

pero una vez comprado, yo puedo cambiar el producto por otro igual (y ya reclamaré al mayorista) o uno de igual calidad, pero no aceptar su devolucion porque al cliente no le guste y abono de lo pagado, una vez desprecintado te lo comes si o si y a ver como lo colocas si no es perdiendo

Todo es un tema de privilegios, vicios adquiridos durante años (lo del cliente siempre tiene la razon, tela marinera), actitud prepotente y que algunos comercios han dañado mucho a su sector precisamente por no ser empaticos con los clientes ni saber escuchar o simplemente buscar soluciones. Pero desde luego como me han hecho a mi de pedir un producto para ver si le gusta poner cara de vinagre y luego saber que lo ha comprado por internet por ahorrarse 10 euros es miserable y de un jetismo castizo vergonzoso

Yo he visto en una tienda de deporte distribuidora de The Northern Face aguantar estoicamente visitas de pijojipis mochileros probandose prendas y haciendo fotitos porque las tallas son diferentes de los estandares europeos (y con calzado idem de idem) y lugo verlos por el barrio con dicha prenda comprada por internet porque es mas barato. Pues esa tienda de deporte acabó cerrando

Eso cuando no en tus morros se ponen a buscar el producto que les intentas vender a ver que tienda lo vende mas barato. Pero no te valoran ni la atencion, ni el tiempo que gastas con ellos, ni las explicaciones y ayuda que les das.
Y mi tiempo tambien vale dinero.

A mi me han llegado a pedir ayuda en la configuracion de un software que no me han comprado, ni el ordenta ni el software, y al pedirles que la solucion va sujeta a hora de trabajo de taller se ofenden. Coño, pues ves donde lo has comprado a que te lo configuren ellos ¿no? respuestas: lo compre en Holanda ( o sea la garantia en Holanda o el pais de origen donde uno compra y paga el producto) o aun peor "es que la tienda esta lejos" (lejos es dos o tres estaciones de metro) y me canso, pero eso si hazmelo gratis. 

(esto ultimo es brutal con el tema mensajeros tipo Glovo y similares - explicado por un chaval cliente mio- que le llamen para un servicio desplazarse 3 km para ir a un super paki y subirle unas compresas y una coca cola dos puertas al lado de ese colamdo, porque la señora marquesa esta en pijama con mantita con su novio viendo una peli y no le salió del coño bajar y comprarlo ella que total era 1 minuto)

Pues como los anuncios media Market "yo no soy tonto", si quieres servicio, paga.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (18 Feb 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> Te hablo de los 90.
> Mis amigos lo mas dificil que tuvieron que aprender fue a dar el cambio y no quedarse dormidos.



Hombre de los 90 ahora las cosas han cambiado muchisimo.
Yo por ejemplo he aprendido a enviar a la mierda amablemente a clientes jetas y acompañarlos a la puerta (en los 90 era impensable)    .
El riesgo es que puntuen mal en Google pero te queda el gustazo de dejarlos verdes por la cara dura

tambien es verad que al quedar menos comercios menos competecia, y los que seguimos en pie aguantamos, pero es mas por servicio y dar algo mas que por beneficio real. Y sobre todo porque me gusta mi trabajo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Feb 2022)

Yo conocía una tienda de textil para hogar ya centenaria, en calle privilegiada más céntrico imposible y de hecho local bastante grande (no era una tiendecilla pequeña precisamente) que fue decayendo, decayendo. Entrar era como viajar en el tiempo.

Al final hasta tenían una mesa con libros viejos para venderlos a 2€ o algo así. Pensé "esto está acabado". Había varios dependientes ya mayores sin nada que hacer.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (18 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> Un pequeño comercio que se quedó anticuadísimo. Conozco trabajadores que se echaban allí la mitad del día, y bailando siempre al son del empresaurio de turno, esclavizados total, y vigilados casi todo el tiempo por los jefecillos de turno. Teniendo que aguantar gente llamados clientes de la peor calaña, borregos abundando. Salarios bajísimos, peor incluso que la hostelería que ya es decir.



nadie les obligaba a seguir alli
Si no gusta el curro te vas , si no se cumplen als condicones de contrato FIRMADO por ambas partes te vas, si estas mal te vas. A nadie le obligan a quedarse
si se quedan es porque habitualmente tampoco son lumbreras, o por cobardia y es mas comodo quedarse aguantando al tiranillo (que los hay pero no tanto como algunos presumis) que decir "hasta aqui" y salir al mundo, que hay vida ahi fuera....


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (18 Feb 2022)

Max da Costa dijo:


> No me dan pena ninguna. Muchos se enriquecieron a base de esclavizar a sus trabajadores.



Que malo es generalizar.... de verdad, este tipo de comentarios estigmatizan al pequeño comercio que se las ve y se las desea para llegar a final de mes.
Lo de "se enriqyuecieron" es tan relativo La amyoria de los que conozco, se jubilaron y cerraron puertas, porque incluso dando la oportunidad de darle la explotacion de negocio a sus currantes para no dejarlos tirados, con obligaciones y deberes obviamente, esos dijeron que nanai, que ellos curraban sus 40 horitas y pa casa, pero lode llear el negocio ni hablar.

Pues cierre por jubilacion y adios. Sin dolores de cabeza ni obligaciones


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (18 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y dale, si ahorras algo y consigues tener un local en propiedad los impuestos no son tan importantes ni mucho menos, los alquileres sí que destrozan a los comercios.



A la hora de emprender todo es importante, alquileres e impuestos.

Mira este video, y ya verás la diferencia que hay entre montar un negocio en España o por ejemplo UK.


----------



## arc1776 (18 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> nadie les obligaba a seguir alli
> Si no gusta el curro te vas , si no se cumplen als condicones de contrato FIRMADO por ambas partes te vas, si estas mal te vas. A nadie le obligan a quedarse
> si se quedan es porque habitualmente tampoco son lumbreras, o por cobardia y es mas comodo quedarse aguantando al tiranillo (que los hay pero no tanto como algunos presumis) que decir "hasta aqui" y salir al mundo, que hay vida ahi fuera....



Con lo de FIRMADO no te referiras a trabajar 10-12 horas, cobrar 6 y estar asegurado 4 horas? 
Eso era y es lo normal en la costa catalana tanto en tiendas como sobre todo en hosteleria.
El pequeño comercio nunca dio ni condiciones ni salario digno.


----------



## amanciortera (18 Feb 2022)

gester dijo:


> Yo igual. Joder que pelea con las putas mensajerías, son una pesadilla. Te marean, te tienen en casa, ponen que no estabas cuando te has pasado la puta tarde en casa y luego como ya han hecho los dos intentos imaginario te jodes y vas a recoger tu el paquete. Tiempo utilizado, 3 tardes o más. Voy a la tienda del barrio, si lo tienen me lo llevo y si me lo traen tardo lo mismo que pidiendo por internet y esperando al panchi de la mensajería.



PARA PASAR DE MENSAJERIAS ESTAN LOS PUNTOS DE RECOGIDA QUE OFRECEN MUCHOS COMERCIOS ON LINE, ENTRE ELLOS AMAZON, YO HACE AÑOS NO ESPERO POR NINGUN MENSAJERO, RECOJO LOS PAQUETES CUANDO ME APETECE Y VIENE BIEN


----------



## Max da Costa (18 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Que malo es generalizar.... de verdad, este tipo de comentarios estigmatizan al pequeño comercio que se las ve y se las desea para llegar a final de mes.
> Lo de "se enriqyuecieron" es tan relativo La amyoria de los que conozco, se jubilaron y cerraron puertas, porque incluso dando la oportunidad de darle la explotacion de negocio a sus currantes para no dejarlos tirados, con obligaciones y deberes obviamente, esos dijeron que nanai, que ellos curraban sus 40 horitas y pa casa, pero lode llear el negocio ni hablar.
> 
> Pues cierre por jubilacion y adios. Sin dolores de cabeza ni obligaciones



Dije muchos, no todos. Supongo que los habrá también legales. Pero muchos sí se aprovecharon al máximo de las necesidades de otros y eso está muy mal, no creo que pase nada por comentarlo.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> El problema es la cantidad de producto que has de tener en stock, es imposible que un pequeño comercio lo tenga todo y de todas las marcas.
> 
> generalmente uno escoge marcas con relacion calidad precio y sobre todo que no tengan incidencias. Por ejemplo yo tengo poductos que se que a partir de tal precio ya no tienes problemas de quejas. Es el precio minimo calidad garantizada. Por debajo son problemas seguro
> 
> ...



Lo de que configuren el software por la cara es increíble, pasa mucho con la gente que estudia o sabe algo de informática, a esa gentuza mandarlos a tomar viento sin contemplaciones y ya.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> A la hora de emprender todo es importante, alquileres e impuestos.
> 
> Mira este video, y ya verás la diferencia que hay entre montar un negocio en España o por ejemplo UK.



Lo de la protección de datos es del reglamento europeo de protección de datos en toda Europa. Lo del IVA sí ayuda pero no es determinanate, y lo del notraio se hace en una mañana. Pregunta a cualquier dueño de un pequeño comercio lo único que le fastidia de verdad para poder ganarse la vida, todos (a no ser que tengan un local en propiedad) te dirán los costes immobiliarios.

Lo que dice el vídeo no son trámites ni imposibles ni determinantes.


----------



## Max da Costa (18 Feb 2022)

La mayoría anticuado. Un cliente medio busca un producto y lo quiere ya o lo compra por internet, aunque sea compra compulsiva. Salvo excepciones.

Hay que tener presencia en la red, porque al final lo que abundan son las compras innecesarias o compulsivas excepto en casos especializados. Además cuesta más hacer cambios, etc. Y mira que no me suelo poner del lado del empresaurio de turno precisamente.


----------



## usuario baneado (18 Feb 2022)

Ejke he bisto que en amazon esta a precio /5


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Quitando servicios y productos muy diferenciados/exclusivos/especializados, está muerto matao. Es la propia inercia del nuevo modelo. lo lamentable va a ser el estado en el que quedarán las calles y profundo daño social que esto infligirá.
> Si algo bueno tiene España es la vida social en la calle y el rollo mercado/bazar, si le quitas eso pasaremos a ser nórdicos pero en pobres.



Si la vida social de los borrachos y que mean en los contenedores.. hay una vida social impresionante , la cantidad de escoria que hay en la calle se ha duplicado por 10 , objetivo beber comer y emborracharse y fumar porros y ir en patinete no hay nada mas


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

La vida social de las calles en España es propia de pais tercermundista, tipo Rio Janeiro, San Paolo o Bombay.

Estuve en Marruecos hace unos años y hasta alli.hay más gente civilizada y educada en la calle que en España.

Luego el hedor a cloaca entre que no llueve, ni riegan y la cantidad de gente con perros que los.hacen cagar en la calle y no recogen la caca.

Añade borrachos porreros, chusma en general, gente que escupe y tira las cosas al suelo como colilllas chicles . No hay color con el resto europa incluso con paises en desarrollo que son más limpios que nosotros.


----------



## kenny220 (18 Feb 2022)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> El problema es la cantidad de producto que has de tener en stock, es imposible que un pequeño comercio lo tenga todo y de todas las marcas.
> 
> generalmente uno escoge marcas con relacion calidad precio y sobre todo que no tengan incidencias. Por ejemplo yo tengo poductos que se que a partir de tal precio ya no tienes problemas de quejas. Es el precio minimo calidad garantizada. Por debajo son problemas seguro
> 
> ...




me fije en unos que iban con el movil en mano, mirando etiquetas, y haciendo fotos,  luego pille que era el google lens para pillar el mismo articulo.

asi que a tomar por culo cualquier ccodigo de barras que no sea el mio


----------



## Lonchafina (18 Feb 2022)

Mascarilla y cuarta vacuna.


----------



## Lemavos (18 Feb 2022)

Bendito pequeño comercio, toda la vida aguantando a....

- un estado corrupto de caciques vividores y sus impuestos 

-al pueblo español incultos, analfabetos e insolentes. 

Bendito pequeño comercio privado, sois lo mejor de España


----------



## Stock Option (18 Feb 2022)

Pues como han desaparecido los limpiabotas, los afiladores o la venta callejera de pescado.

Ahora les toca a los que ocupan locales. No hay que alarmarse por algo que lleva pasando desde hace mucho tiempo. Que se reconviertan los locales en viviendas...


----------



## la_trotona (18 Feb 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Pues como han desaparecido los limpiabotas, los afiladores o la venta callejera de pescado.
> 
> Ahora les toca a los que ocupan locales. No hay que alarmarse por algo que lleva pasando desde hace mucho tiempo. Que se reconviertan los locales en viviendas...



En Madrid en las zonas menos comerciales ya pasa.


----------



## CAESAR II (18 Feb 2022)

El fin del pequeño comercio? Yo me cago en el pequeño comercio de mierrrrrrrrda.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BEHRUZ (18 Feb 2022)

El hilo me ha recordado a esto...


----------



## pepeleches (19 Feb 2022)

pampero21 dijo:


> Pues yo voy aquí a mi barrio a una galería, droguería, zapatería...
> 
> La auténtica salud.
> 
> ...



¿Hasta qué punto hay que estar ideologizado para pensar que los que simplemente ven la realidad de cómo se mueva el mundo odian al pequeño emprendedor familiar o pueda tener algo que ver con ese patriotismo que tú metes en medio?

Coño, que se están analizando las ventajas y desventajas, y el por qué la gente ha cambiado sus costumbres. Y ya te digo yo que (menos casos como pueda ser el tuyo!) la gente no va ideologizando las compras. Mira precio, comodidad, variedad, calidad. Y ya!


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Feb 2022)

*Que reme su puta madre.*


Homenaje al post del señor green_IT
green_IT dijo:
He trabajado en multiples sectores. Cuando digo múltiples es múltiples:

Mozo de almacén, camarero, monitor ocio, gasolinero, monitor gimnasio, entrenador, profesor (si si en coles), peón de obra, controlador de accesos, conserje hoteles, recepcionista, dependiente, repartidor, comercial (el peor de todos)...

Y dónde mejor se está es NO CURRANDO.
O haciendolo por tu cuenta y en negro.

Así de claro.

En todos los putos curros donde haya un "equipo", el equipo es una puta SECTA de tarados que lo que hacen es DEJARSE LA PUTA SALUD por un palmadita en la espalda o por 500 míseros euros de comisión.

Te pisotean, te ponen trabas...y si no lo hacen, porque te necesitan o no les interfieres, lo que hacen es ser unos falsos de mierda intentando aparentar amistad para sacar rédito laboral de ella.

La gente AMA Y QUIERE trabajar PORQUE SU VIDA ES UNA MIERDA.

Se tienen miedo a si mismos, a su mente, a sus pensamientos.

Tienen miedo a enfrentarse a la soledad, al silencio, a su verdadero yo.

Y eso es una puta realidad que se lleva tapando SIGLOS.

Si en realidad fuésemos una sociedad evolucionada, tendríamos trabajos de 4 horas máximo y 20 de ocio.

En cambio lo que tenemos son trabajos en los que nos buscamos complicar más la vida y no por avance tecnológico o ampliación del bienestar. Eso es una puta falacia.

En términos sociales, éticos y morales vivimos en una sociedad ENFERMA.

Y no se quiere ver.
Se tapa con la mentira de EVOLUXIÓN. Ejjjjj que tenemojjj maaaajjj y mejorescosas....

De verdad? Estamos tontos o qué???

No véis que la gente se va de VACACIONES a Montejos de Montealto a una casa rural pagando 900 euros por una semana??

Mis abuelos vivieron toda la puta vida en una casa rural. Y mi abuelo trabajó 15 años en una empresa a los 40 joder...que se dedicaba a andar con el ganado (4 vacas y 2 caballos, y una docena de cabras...) y la mujer a coser y vender legumbres o leche o queso...

No tenían un curro con un jefe encima llamándole porque ha perdido un cliente, o con un cliente gritándole pagando con él la discusión que tuvo con su exmujer anoche...

La gente igual lo que se da cuenta es que VIVIMOS EN UNA PUTREFACCIÓN ética, moral, social Y LABORAL.

Todo aquel que sangre al sistema DESDE ABAJO tiene mi admiración: moros, gitanos, perroflautas...TODOS.

Porque otros nos sangran A MILLONES, a repartir entre 10.

Un contrato de los corbatas del congreso a dedo REGALA 500mil euros. A repartir entre dos o tres personas.

Esos 500mil euros, son MIL pensiones no contributivas.

Prefiero 500mil euros quemados entre MIL PERSONAS, que no lo mismo entre CUATRO.


Que reme su puta madre






Hay gente con "aversión al trabajo", la idea de remar les genera pánico y hacen cualquier cosa por evitarlo


¿Y qué haces? Por curiosidad tengo un pequeño gym




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Feb 2022)

Esto no se levanta ni con las anfetas del BCE.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## pepeleches (20 Feb 2022)

nose_nose dijo:


> Eso ocurre de momento. En cuanto todo el pequeño y mediano comercio haya desaparecido lo que hará Amazon es ir reduciendo su oferta a lo que le sea más rentable. El monopolio de la distribución llevará al monopolio de la producción y Amazón acabará siendo el gestor de tu cartilla de racionamiento. No sólo te lo llevarán todo a tu casa sino que incluso te impedirán que salgas a la calle a menos que no sea para ir a trabajar. O para pasear al perro por supuesto.
> 
> Caballero Caballero, qué hace usted en la calle, si no hay nada que comprar ?
> Acaso no ha recibido su lote mensual a través de Amazon ?
> ...



¿Me puedes dar un solo caso en que haya pasado algo mínimamente parecido? Y sin hacer trampas, un sector donde no esté manejado por el estado. 

Es curioso que siempre (desde hace décadas...) oigo la misma historia. Que si dumping, que si monopolio. Que si una empresa que se quede con todo. De hecho era lo que decía el amigo Karl hace 170 y curiosamente tú estás refutando su teoría, puesto que ves ese futuro con una empresa que emergió en los años 2.000, cuando para entonces obviamente ya haría muchas décadas que el mercado debería estar copado por las empresas que ya existían en el siglo XIX. 

Por eso me hace gracia que la gente se olvide que Apple estuvo con un pie en la tumba. Que Microsoft, antaño considerado hipermonopolio, tuviera que reinventarse recientemente y dirigir toda su artillería estratégica a los servicios en la nube (algo 'nuevo'...) porque estaba perdiendo peso a marchas forzadas con su modelo antiguo. 

Que el todopoderoso Google perdió la batalla de las redes sociales y tuvo que abandonar Google+. O que le han adelantado por la derecha con cosas como las traducciones automáticas. 

Son empresas dominantes, que lo han hecho muy bien, que han cambiado el paradigma y que están donde están porque han mejorado la vida de la gente. Pero que en cuanto se descuiden un poco, llegará otro con un paradigma mejor y les dará una patada que no sabrán ni por dónde moverse. 

Como le pasó a Nokia, que se comió el mercado y no supo aguantarlo más de diez minutos. Como les pasó a Yahoo o AOL, que en los 90 eran los dioses de la creación. 

Esas tácticas maquiavélicas en el que una empresa (repito, sin que exista intermediación estatal...) termina medio esclavizando a la humanidad después de acabar con todos sus competidores me parece a mi que están solo en la mente de algunos.


----------



## nose_nose (20 Feb 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Me puedes dar un solo caso en que haya pasado algo mínimamente parecido? Y sin hacer trampas, un sector donde no esté manejado por el estado.
> 
> Es curioso que siempre (desde hace décadas...) oigo la misma historia. Que si dumping, que si monopolio. Que si una empresa que se quede con todo. De hecho era lo que decía el amigo Karl hace 170 y curiosamente tú estás refutando su teoría, puesto que ves ese futuro con una empresa que emergió en los años 2.000, cuando para entonces obviamente ya haría muchas décadas que el mercado debería estar copado por las empresas que ya existían en el siglo XIX.
> 
> ...



Bueno, vayamos por partes...

No soy ningún experto en Historia pero me da la impresión de que el hecho de que algo no haya ocurrido en miles de años 
no es motivo suficiente para que no ocurra en uno.
En caso contrario la Historia se reduciría a un día de la marmota sin posibilidad de redención, y nada habría
ocurrido nunca.
Sí es cierto que hay una inercia, y que las situaciones tienden a repetirse, pero los factores se modifican
y aparecen de nuevos que provocan saltos cualitativos

De entre esos factores, nuevos o modificados, aprecio dos que hacen que la situación en los días que nos ha
tocado vivir sea muy diferente, no ya desde luego de las del siglo XIX, sino de las del siglo XX.

El primero de ellos es la concentración del poder en todos los ámbitos. Nunca existieron antes gigantes financieros
de la magnitud de un Blackrock, o del control de la información com Google, o de la distribución com Amazon.
Esa concentración genera unas sinergias que tienden a unificar aspectos socioeconómicos, políticos, militares incluso,
los cuales deberían de permanecer separados para funcionar con la finalidad que surgió tras las Grandes guerras.

En segundo lugar tenemos un factor nuevo y decisivo: el pack robótica / inteligencia artificial.
La robótica hace innecesaria la fuerza laboral digamos bruta. La IA sustituye a una fuerza laboral de más alto nivel.
Pero en resumen, lo que consigue ese factor es cambiar radicalmente las reglas de juego establecidas después de la 
Segunda Guerra Mundial, basadas en un equilibrio admitido a regañadientes por imprescindible, en el cual la población
pintaba algo. Las democracias, los derechos, la percepción del ciudadano como depositario de valores, sujeto de prestación
de servicios, ya sean sanitarios o de cualquier otrá índole, a día de hoy, y en especial en el futuro próximo, se van a 
revelar como superfluos, innecesarios.

Todo apunta en este sentido porque de alguna manera parece como si las cartas ya estuviesen todas echadas y nadie nuevo
pudiese emprender nada nuevo durante un cierto tiempo, el necesario para que alguno de esos factores se modifique, o bien 
que, al modo de mutación cósmica, aparezcan de nuevos, lo cual sin duda ocurrirá.

Me gustaría que Vd. tuviese razón y yo estuviese equivocado pero mi impresión es que vamos a vivir una larga transición
a la manera de edad media, sumidos en una ignorancia tecnologizada y fantasmal, donde todos los sistemas representativos
van a disolverse en la nube, antes de que aparezcan esos nuevos factores.


----------



## _ZZ_ (20 Feb 2022)

nose_nose dijo:


> El primero de ellos es la concentración del poder en todos los ámbitos. Nunca existieron antes gigantes financieros
> de la magnitud de un Blackrock, o del control de la información com Google, o de la distribución com Amazon.
> Esa concentración genera unas sinergias que tienden a unificar aspectos socioeconómicos, políticos, militares incluso,
> los cuales deberían de permanecer separados para funcionar con la finalidad que surgió tras las Grandes guerras.



Esto no es cierto, y por mucho.

Tanto en su momento primero la "East India Company" del imperio británico como después la "Standard Oil" de Rockefeller llegaron a ser mucho más poderosas de lo que hoy en día son Amazon, Google o Apple.

Ambas empresas llegaron a dictar la política y el día a día de Estados Unidos o de las colonias del imperio británico. Vamos, hoy te puedes quejar porque gobiernos locales se plieguen a los incentivos fiscales de Amazon para abrir un centro logístico en sus territorios. Pues esto es un juego de niños en comparación del poder que llegaron a acumular las dos empresas que te comento.


----------



## Janus (20 Feb 2022)

Los responsables de la situacion somos nosotros porque somos los consumidores y elegimos donde consumir


----------



## klausmaria (21 Feb 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Quitando servicios y productos muy diferenciados/exclusivos/especializados, está muerto matao. Es la propia inercia del nuevo modelo. lo lamentable va a ser el estado en el que quedarán las calles y profundo daño social que esto infligirá.



Ahí tienes alcaldes perdiendo el culo para que las grandes superficies se instalen en sus pueblos. Recalificando rústico a comercial por la cara (quizás pillando algo en el proceso), urbanizando a cuenta del erario público y dándo libertad de horarios que no dan al comercio local... para conseguir "crear 50 puestos de trabajo"... de reponedores, a cambio de 50 autónomos que pierden sus negocios. ¡Big bisnes!.

El resultado es aun mejor. Los centros de los pueblos y ciudades pequeñas convertidos en eriales de locales vacíos. Ciudades dormitorio sin identidad ni interés. Sin empleos ni oportunidades. Y al final la degradación y la despoblación.

Ahora Amazon se está quedando con los centros comerciales abandonados para montar plataformas de logística. Tampoco es que vayamos a llorar por el Pryca. Quizás acabaremos todos de repartidores de Amazon y los días que libremos estaremos en casa para recibir nuestros pedidos. La utopía.

No se...


----------



## Max da Costa (21 Feb 2022)

Los hay que explotaron duro a sus trabajadores, luego salen quejándose de que si pagan muchos impuestos, etc. Como si no los pagasen también unos trabajadores que estuvieron multitud de años esclavizados mientras algunos se hacían de oro.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (21 Feb 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> Con lo de FIRMADO no te referiras a trabajar 10-12 horas, cobrar 6 y estar asegurado 4 horas?
> Eso era y es lo normal en la costa catalana tanto en tiendas como sobre todo en hosteleria.
> El pequeño comercio nunca dio ni condiciones ni salario digno.



Pues entonces te vas
Es que no veo el por que aguantar esas condiciones no pactadas.
Ademas se de gente que aceptan esas barbaridades y luego lo que cobran es el doble o el triple de lo que tenian pactado, pero en negrini y bajo mesa. Y de esos hay legion


----------



## Max da Costa (21 Feb 2022)

Jornadas laborales eternas en turnos partidos, precariedad, temporalidad, subempleo, casi nula protección sindical al tratarse la mayoría de micropymes (estarás tú solo luchando contra los elementos), etc.. Caracterizan al sector.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Los responsables de la situacion somos nosotros porque somos los consumidores y elegimos donde consumir



Gracias.

Por fin un poco de comprensión.


----------



## Raulisimo (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Janus (22 Feb 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Por fin un poco de comprensión.



Y además somos los que decimos una cosa y hacemos otra.
Esa falta de coherencia es la que legítima a los gansos que gobiernan.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Feb 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Y además somos los que decimos una cosa y hacemos otra.
> Esa falta de coherencia es la que legítima a los gansos que gobiernan.



Como dicen en Galicia: "Es lo que hay"

Cuando se dignen a bajar el precio de los alquileres, *ya nadie va a querer alquilarles el local.*


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Mar 2022)

Recordemos que todo forma parte del mismo Plan.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Como dicen en Galicia: "Es lo que hay"
> 
> Cuando se dignen a bajar el precio de los alquileres, *ya nadie va a querer alquilarles el local.*



Cierto , cuando pasen unos pocos años sin que nadie les alquile y pagando gastos, cuando se vuelvan razonables nadie podrá alquilarles nada.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cierto , cuando pasen unos pocos años sin que nadie les alquile y pagando gastos, cuando se vuelvan razonables nadie podrá alquilarles nada.



Es lo más triste de todo.

Cuando la gente vea al fin lo que está pasando, ya no tendrá ningún remedio. Es tan triste como previsible.


----------



## cohynetes (2 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cierto , cuando pasen unos pocos años sin que nadie les alquile y pagando gastos, cuando se vuelvan razonables nadie podrá alquilarles nada.



Jajaja pero si la mayoría son propiedad de langostinos con su subida de la pensión mientras tú sigues remando 

A ellos no les pica el culo,van a dormir calientes,les da igual cerrado el dinero sigue entrando

Sigan mamando sigan remando


----------



## SoloLeo (2 Mar 2022)

No lo veo tan raro.
No es cuestión de querer un producto raro o muy específico, es cuestión de que por internet es mucho más cómodo, fácil y seguro. ¿Qué falla? El trato personalizado, que es inexistente. Mira, igual que en el pequeño comercio, donde eres una patética cartera con patas indistinguible de la anterior. Eso pasa factura al final.

Y, hasta donde se, Amazon no pone trabas a la hora de vender por su portal y ganar visibilidad. No podrán usar su página web con 454 gifs que deshace el navegador, pero lo mismo encuentran nuevos clientes. 

No se puede luchar contra Amazon con sus armas. No puedes ganar. Pero sí puedes plantar batalla e intentar posicionarte de otros modos. Y eso no se hace.


----------



## kenny220 (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## frankie83 (2 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo del comercio online es maravilloso sí, te lo traen cuando les apetece y luego búscalo tú a ver cuando lo puedes coger. Yo compro lo mínimo y porque no me queda más remedio.
> 
> Si pusiesen alquileres normales, con las cada vez mayores restricciones en ciudades para circular, seguramente podría renacer el comercio.
> 
> Comprar algo, esperar a ver si hay suerte y te lo llevan cuando estás, y luego una odisea apra devolverlo, todo ello maravilloso.



para ello Dios inventó la figura del PORTERO, eso sí que se ha revalorizado x100 en los últimos años. 
No tienes portero no compras.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Mar 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Puedes usar los Amazon Lockers para ir a recogerlo cuando mejor te venga, y siempre llaman cuando te van a enviar el paquete. En cuanto a lo de las devoluciones no ponen ninguna pega, a diferencia de los comercios físicos donde te ponen mil impedimentos.



joder he ido a devolver dos pantalones al corte ingles, media hora me han tenido allí buscando al encargado, un pantalon se devuleve aqui, mira para el otro tienes que ir mas alla etc etc

fin del corte ingles


----------



## eltonelero (2 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Si en este hilo que algo constatado
> Es que entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió
> Cuantos de esos pequeños comercios han intentado plantar batalla?
> Bajarse los márgenes de beneficio, renovar el local, ofrecer descuentos, etc
> ...



y lavan dinero negro a expuertas.

dicho lo cual yo tengo una opinión a medias.
Por una parte las tiendas hasta los 2000s disfrutaron de una situación privilegiada, lo reconozco.
Por otra ahora ya no es solo la competencia de hinternec, es que han de afrontar una carga impositiva y reguladora brutal que hace inviable un negocio salvo que tengas muchísima suerte y mucha pasta y aun asi puede pasar cualquier tontería y dejarte arruinado

Hasta los años 80s te podías montar un negocio prácticamente de la nada.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 965969



En Italia hace decadas que no se puede ir en coche en el centro de la ciudad, pero nunca se soñaron de decir que era para la contaminación, estaba claro que se hacía para mejorar la vivibilidad de las zonas afectadas


----------



## frankie83 (2 Mar 2022)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Si en este hilo que algo constatado
> Es que entre todos la mataron y ella sola se murió
> Cuantos de esos pequeños comercios han intentado plantar batalla?
> Bajarse los márgenes de beneficio, renovar el local, ofrecer descuentos, etc
> ...



bueno pero los chinos no son ejemplo de nada.. más que trabajar viven en sus tiendas.
venden en su mayoria mierda y bien cara.

me recuerda un poco a estos, con la diferencia que ahora los indigenas somos nosotros.


----------



## kenny220 (2 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> En Italia hace decadas que no se puede ir en coche en el centro de la ciudad, pero nunca se soñaron de decir que era para la contaminación, estaba claro que se hacía para mejorar la vivibilidad de las zonas afectadas



Si, directamente para follarse la, actividad economica en el centro de las ciudades , y darle el pastel a los municipios colindantes con sus CC, y a los online. 

Cuando en una ciudad como Salamanca, un vecino de un barrio te dice, es que bajar al centro puff, como si fuera uno de Collado Villalba, que dice, es que bajarse a la gran vía de madrid puff, algo falla. 

Y ya te lo digo, un sábado a las 17:30 el centro de la ciudad está muerto, mientras los parking de los CC y zonas comerciales adyacentes están a reventar. 
No te cuento en verano, los comercios del centro ya cierran por vacaciones, o por las tardes pq no hay ni el Tato, antes, se salvaba por los turistas, pero llevamos 2 años sin turismo.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Si, directamente para follarse la, actividad economica en el centro de las ciudades , y darle el pastel a los municipios colindantes con sus CC, y a los online.
> 
> Cuando en una ciudad como Salamanca, un vecino de un barrio te dice, es que bajar al centro puff, como si fuera uno de Collado Villalba, que dice, es que bajarse a la gran vía de madrid puff, algo falla.
> 
> ...



No sé no conozco Salamanca para poder opinar de ese caso concreto.
En mi ciudad siempre funcionó bien y realmente las calles cerradas no eran todas, siempre permanecía algún parking que pudieras usar, dentro del mismo centro, especialmente de tarde/noche cuando era más facil porque ni se pagaba.

el problema viene de querer cerrar "zonas" enteras, como en Madrid, y luego para qué.. para dejar igualmente millones de taxis circulando (ahora hablo de Madrid, parece que la ciudad es de ellos), resulta que en tu coche no, pero si pagas a otra persona+impuestos, en coche si.

el medio ambiente tiene poco que ver en todo esto.


----------



## kenny220 (2 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> No sé no conozco Salamanca para poder opinar de ese caso concreto.
> En mi ciudad siempre funcionó bien y realmente las calles cerradas no eran todas, siempre permanecía algún parking que pudieras usar, dentro del mismo centro, especialmente de tarde/noche cuando era más facil porque ni se pagaba.
> 
> el problema viene de querer cerrar "zonas" enteras, como en Madrid, y luego para qué.. para dejar igualmente millones de taxis circulando (ahora hablo de Madrid, parece que la ciudad es de ellos), resulta que en tu coche no, pero si pagas a otra persona+impuestos, en coche si.
> ...



Aquí, no hay manera de hacer parking nuevos en el centro, pq siempre alguien se opone. 
Zona de ORA, tenemos hasta dónde está la plaza de toros, que ya, eran las, afueras. En las zonas ORA ahora mismo entre terrazas ocupando sitios, plazas de minusválidos (como hubiera habido una guerra algunas calles), reservado mutuas, autoescuelas, servicios municipales, etc, etc es una odisea.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Como dicen en Galicia: "Es lo que hay"
> 
> Cuando se dignen a bajar el precio de los alquileres, *ya nadie va a querer alquilarles el local.*



Cierto , cuando pasen unos pocos años sin que nadie les alquile y pagando gastos, cuando


cohynetes dijo:


> Jajaja pero si la mayoría son propiedad de langostinos con su subida de la pensión mientras tú sigues remando
> 
> A ellos no les pica el culo,van a dormir calientes,les da igual cerrado el dinero sigue entrando
> 
> Sigan mamando sigan remando



Cierto, pero puede ser que algunos necesiten con el tiempo más dinero para estar mejor cuidados, y los locales tienen que pagar IBI y gastos varios, y entonces les puede hacer reflexionar.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> joder he ido a devolver dos pantalones al corte ingles, media hora me han tenido allí buscando al encargado, un pantalon se devuleve aqui, mira para el otro tienes que ir mas alla etc etc
> 
> fin del corte ingles



En otros sitios estás más tiempo o no hacen más que ponerte dificultades, Por calidad y precio en rebajas, yo seguiré en el Corte Inglés.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Mar 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> y lavan dinero negro a expuertas.
> 
> dicho lo cual yo tengo una opinión a medias.
> Por una parte las tiendas hasta los 2000s disfrutaron de una situación privilegiada, lo reconozco.
> ...



¿Qué diferencia hay en la carga reguladora e impositiva ahora con los 80? Yo no veo tanta, y el IVA se paga tanto offline como online.


----------



## la_trotona (2 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Si, directamente para follarse la, actividad economica en el centro de las ciudades , y darle el pastel a los municipios colindantes con sus CC, y a los online.
> 
> Cuando en una ciudad como Salamanca, un vecino de un barrio te dice, es que bajar al centro puff, como si fuera uno de Collado Villalba, que dice, es que bajarse a la gran vía de madrid puff, algo falla.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que en cuanto se recupere el turismo, se recuperará en gran parte el comercio del centro.


----------



## kenny220 (2 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Entiendo que en cuanto se recupere el turismo, se recuperará en gran parte el comercio del centro.



El problema es que en Salamanca hay turismo o había de mayo a octubre. En febrero ya te digo los turistas que hay.

El resto de meses, si echas a los propios, el centro está muerto.
No puedes plantear una ciudad museo/turística, terraceo, para los de fuera, pq como estos te fallen la jodiste, el comercio del centro requiere una base de consumo diario, no picos los puentes, pq estos dependen del tiempo, de como caigan las fiestas, de si la gente este año no viene al interior y se va, a la playa.

Ahora mismo, el centro tira pq hay gente mayor que no tiene coche para ir a los CC, o no tiene plaza de garage y si mueve el coche de la zona, de residente en horario comercial, luego no vuelve a aparcar. Pero los que gastan, los que viven en las urbanizaciones, los funcionarios , los que aún trabajan en banca, alguna empresa fetén, esos no los ves por el centro.

Lo se, pq yo hago las entregas, y se donde no he vuelto a llevar mercancía, cuando antes si lo hacía.


Cuando los del Banco me decían, puedes hacer esto por la app, el cajero, yo les respondía, prefiero operar con personas, pq vosotros trabajaba en el centro, venis aquí, y alguno será cliente mio, el que lleva la app, la web, mantiene el cajero esta en otra ccaa, y no va a ser cliente mio nunca
Ahora que de esa entidad han cerrado la tira de oficinas, el cajero me dice, jodo es verdad, hemos c quedado 4 y esta la calle vacía, muerta. 

Lo que más jode es que, sea el propio ayto de la ciudad el que se carga la actividad en el centro, mientras "promueve" Los CC en municipios adyacentes.
Yo no necesito me den ayudas, bonos de consumo, lo que quiero es que no me pongan cada vez más trabas.


----------



## frankie83 (2 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Aquí, no hay manera de hacer parking nuevos en el centro, pq siempre alguien se opone.
> Zona de ORA, tenemos hasta dónde está la plaza de toros, que ya, eran las, afueras. En las zonas ORA ahora mismo entre terrazas ocupando sitios, plazas de minusválidos (como hubiera habido una guerra algunas calles), reservado mutuas, autoescuelas, servicios municipales, etc, etc es una odisea.



Estamos subastando el espacio público y las terrazas quizás generan más que un parking, no se


la_trotona dijo:


> En otros sitios estás más tiempo o no hacen más que ponerte dificultades, Por calidad y precio en rebajas, yo seguiré en el Corte Inglés.



Tu mimmmo


----------



## kenny220 (2 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Estamos subastando el espacio público y las terrazas quizás generan más que un parking, no se
> 
> Tu mimmmo



Las terrazas ocupando plazas de parking no pagan tasas, al menos aquí en Salamanca. Y se llegó al limite de que los vecinos pedían que cuando un bar estaba de vacaciones en verano,quitara las vallas de la terraza, no te digo desde noviembre, quien se sienta en una terraza en Salamanca, se dejan pq no tienen sitio dentro del bar para guardar las sillas y mesas.


----------



## frankie83 (3 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Las terrazas ocupando plazas de parking no pagan tasas, al menos aquí en Salamanca. Y se llegó al limite de que los vecinos pedían que cuando un bar estaba de vacaciones en verano,quitara las vallas de la terraza, no te digo desde noviembre, quien se sienta en una terraza en Salamanca, se dejan pq no tienen sitio dentro del bar para guardar las sillas y mesas.



Si no pero generarán unos impuestos los clientes del bar.
El tu mimmmo iba dirigido a otro mensaje, perdona


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Entiendo que en cuanto se recupere el turismo, se recuperará en gran parte el comercio del centro.



¿Tú crees?


----------



## la_trotona (16 Mar 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> ¿Tú crees?



Yo por lo que veo en Madrid, en la zona del centro que es donde más van los turistas y gente a pasear, hay muchas más tiendas sobre todo de zapatos que antes de que hubiese más peatonlización, y la calle más cara para las tiendas es Preciados, que lleva muchísimos años siendo peatonal.
Es lo que veo.


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Mar 2022)

Tienda Mab, la mejor tienda de juegos en Coruña, liquida todo su stock


Una más que cae. http://www.tiendamab.com/categoria-producto/outlet/ Por si a alguien le interesa. Juegos de mesa de saldo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Burt Lancaster (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## arc1776 (22 Mar 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cierto , cuando pasen unos pocos años sin que nadie les alquile y pagando gastos, cuando
> 
> Cierto, pero puede ser que algunos necesiten con el tiempo más dinero para estar mejor cuidados, y los locales tienen que pagar IBI y gastos varios, y entonces les puede hacer reflexionar.



Moriran esas langostas y sus herederos se comeran el local inalquilable.


----------



## Avulense64 (22 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> para ello Dios inventó la figura del PORTERO, eso sí que se ha revalorizado x100 en los últimos años.
> No tienes portero no compras.



Nuestro portero es más recoge paquetes que portero, tiene la garita hasta la bola de cajas, a veces ni se le ve al hombre jojo, solo ves cajas por todas partes. La verdad es que da un servicio cojonudo.


----------



## Avulense64 (22 Mar 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Jajaja pero si la mayoría son propiedad de langostinos con su subida de la pensión mientras tú sigues remando
> 
> A ellos no les pica el culo,van a dormir calientes,les da igual cerrado el dinero sigue entrando
> 
> Sigan mamando sigan remando



Ya, pues sé de varios locales que han sido ocupados por tanos y demás fauna, luego vienen los lloros pero ese tipo de gente avariciosa no me da ninguna pena.


----------



## Avulense64 (22 Mar 2022)

Janus dijo:


> Los responsables de la situacion somos nosotros porque somos los consumidores y elegimos donde consumir



Sí, es cierto, Yo por internet compro muy poco pero a veces hay diferencias de precio bastante grandes, y claro, la gente no gana buenos sueldos así que si tiene que pagar 50 en una tienda o mucho menos por internet, pues a veces no queda otra.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Mar 2022)

arc1776 dijo:


> Moriran esas langostas y sus herederos se comeran el local inalquilable.



Inalquilable no, alquilable a precio razonable.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## la_trotona (22 Mar 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994565



Cuando muchos de esos pensionistas necesiten de verdad cuidados que se tengan que pagar, no les van a quedar más remedios que obtener todas las posibles rentas de su patrimonio, incluidos locales comerciales que venderán o alquilarán a precio razonable.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## la_trotona (6 Abr 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Al globalismo se empezazron a apuntar los pequeños comercios, comprando mierdad de China bien barata en los 80, en vez de hacer un esfuerzo e ir directamente a los fabricantes españoles y venderlo ellos, Aquí todo el mundo tiene su parte de responsabilidad ¿eh?


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Abr 2022)

Opinión: - Negocios que eran muy lucrativos, pero luego fueron ruinosos y desaparecieron


Pongamos casos de negocios que iban viendo en poca y luego acabaron malamente o cerrados. Casos que hayáis visto. No me valen casos de hace 100 años o que vieron tus abuelos. Empiezo yo: Tener uno en el barrio, era sinónimo de éxito. Mucha gente alquilaba películas. Algunos también ofrecían...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (26 May 2022)

*NO SE PODÍA NO SABER.*






Crisis: - Cascada de cierres en Junio por fin de la permanencia de las ayudas COVID.


Se viene fuerte Junio, no estoy seguro pero creo que surge de un combo de fin de algunas últimas ayudas covid, inicio devolución de los ICOs y fin de la permanencia ligada a las ayudas Covid. Desconozco si existe alguna otra causa añadida o si todas las anteriores se dan al mismo tiempo, pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## remosinganas (26 Jul 2022)

cierres masivos en 3...2...1


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> cierres masivos en 3...2...1



Algunos están aguantando hasta después del verano, no es fácil dejar el negocio de toda una vida. La esperanza en el remonte siempre te hace aguantar un poco más.

Es lo único que tienen.

ESPERANZA.


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## efecto_dragui (26 Jul 2022)

La fruta de Mercadona esta un 60% mas barata ( y a menudo sabe mejor) que en la fruteria del barrio; se acabo la discusion.

La unica duda es si la diferencia de precio se la queda el botiguer panchito o el rentista....


----------



## Raulisimo (26 Jul 2022)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> La fruta de* Mercadona* esta un 60% mas barata ( y a menudo sabe mejor) que en la fruteria del barrio; se acabo la discusion.




Ah... claro, todo es por el excelso gusto de los españoles por* la calidad* por encima de cualquier otro criterio...


Calidad que van a buscar al* MERCADONA.... *

Vale, resuelto el misterio.


----------



## cohynetes (26 Jul 2022)

efecto_dragui dijo:


> La fruta de Mercadona esta un 60% mas barata ( y a menudo sabe mejor) que en la fruteria del barrio; se acabo la discusion.
> 
> La unica duda es si la diferencia de precio se la queda el botiguer panchito o el rentista....



que dios te conserve la vista porque lo que es el gusto...

cara y mala,pero es que las "fruteria de barrio" se han pasado de frenada,al menos las que llevan los españoles,sandias a 15 euros y tomates a 4 el kg...

solo quedaran las de moros


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Jul 2022)

La fruta del mercadona? pero si es malisima. Todo el mundo sabe que no se puede comprar ni fruta ni carne del mercadona jajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La fruta del mercadona? pero si es malisima. Todo el mundo sabe que no se puede comprar ni fruta ni carne del mercadona jajaja



Tú eres más del Hola Cola y las cortezas de gorrino.

El pescado fresco del Mencabrona sí que es para correr y no mirar atrás.

Qué poco me gusta este multi Obi.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ago 2022)

Inflación, recesión y otras tonterias...


Estados Unidos ha caido dos trimestres seguidos, la economia de los paises europeos se frena, la inflación galopa a sus anchas sin que el BCE y la FDE puedan hacer nada.... ¿Por qué no se nota nada en la vida real? ¿Esta totalmente desconectada la economía especulativa de la real? Ilusartarme...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ago 2022)

Más guano! España paga 2.000 millones más en intereses de deuda durante el primer semestre


Y eso a pesar de que el BCE todavía no había dejado de comprarnos todo lo que emitíamos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Ago 2022)

El Gobierno plantea multas de hasta 100 millones de euros para los comercios que incumplan las normas energéticas


Han leido bien. 100 millones de Euros. El Gobierno multará con hasta 100 millones de euros a quien incumpla las normas energéticas




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (30 Ago 2022)

Todo forma parte del Plan.


----------



## Raulisimo (31 Ago 2022)

Venga ahora en serio...

¿Por qué me mandasteis este hilo a *Conspiravirus*?





Negocio que cierra ya no vuelve a abrir nunca más


Sé que a muchos no les importa. Y a algunos les parecerá bien, incluso. Pero lo que creo que es indudable es que está sucediendo. El pequeño comercio está tocado de muerte. Ya venía mal de antes pero las políticas covidianas hacen que comercios de toda la vida, incluso algunos de nueva apretura...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Garrapatez (31 Ago 2022)

Impuestos de los ayhuntamientos + subidas de alquiler por codicia de los propietarios del local + comercio electrónico + cambios legales y administrativos continuos = guano pequeño comercio.


----------



## remosinganas (31 Ago 2022)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Impuestos de los ayhuntamientos + subidas de alquiler por codicia de los propietarios del local + comercio electrónico = guano pequeño comercio.



mas subida de la luz, y sobre todo los que trabajen con neveras = guano medianillo


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Sep 2022)

Siguen cayendo las fichas de dominó.









"Crisis industrial sin precedentes": las fábricas comienzan a parar y ya hay 400 plantas en vilo


Pamesa denuncia en un duro comunicado "la insostenible situación actual" y manda varios mensajes al Gobierno.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (2 Sep 2022)

este foro vive ajeno a la realidad.

y la realidad es que las terrazas estan a reventar y los áticos en Montecarmelo se venden por 1,2M


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> este foro vive ajeno a la realidad.
> 
> y la realidad es que las terrazas estan a reventar y los áticos en Montecarmelo se venden por 1,2M



Ponte un par de pinchazos más.

Lo verás todo más claro.


----------



## Obelixyco (2 Sep 2022)

Lo que es gracioso es que comercio que chapa comercio que pone el cartel "Se alquila" y se tira así la torta y un pan. O te abren una alimentación de chino, uno de uñas, una frutería mora o una de tatuajes horterotalegueros. Que no sé cómo coño hacen para subsistir.

Están quedando unas calles preciosas.


----------



## Avulense64 (2 Sep 2022)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> este foro vive ajeno a la realidad.
> 
> y la realidad es que las terrazas estan a reventar y los áticos en Montecarmelo se venden por 1,2M



Ahora mismo conviven dos realidades, gente que vive a todo trapo y gente que con el agua al cuello. De estos últimos cada vez más.
De todas formas estar en una terraza no supone nada, puedes estar toda la tarde con una cerveza o pagarlo con la tarjeta de crédito.
Aún así paciencia que en unos meses las dos realidades convergerán en una sola, al menos para le 90% de la población.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Sep 2022)

Obelixyco dijo:


> Lo que es gracioso es que comercio que chapa comercio que pone el cartel "Se alquila" y se tira así la torta y un pan. O te abren una alimentación de chino, *uno de uñas*, una frutería mora o una de tatuajes horterotalegueros. Que no sé cómo coño hacen para subsistir.
> 
> Están quedando unas calles preciosas.



Es curioso que para eso las uñas y peluquerías la gente sí tiene dinero.

Ahí no les importa gastarlo.


----------



## Kareo (2 Sep 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Ahora mismo conviven dos realidades, gente que vive a todo trapo y gente que con el agua al cuello. De estos últimos cada vez más.
> De todas formas estar en una terraza no supone nada, puedes estar toda la tarde con una cerveza o pagarlo con la tarjeta de crédito.
> Aún así paciencia que en unos meses las dos realidades convergerán en una sola, al menos para le 90% de la población.



Yo ya estoy viendo lo de sentarse en una terraza, pedirse algo para beber y acompañarlo con patatas o algún otro snack no comprado en el bar/cafetería. Esto lo vi (y me lo contaron también de práctica habitual entre jubilados en otro barrio) por el norte, donde hasta hace no mucho eran muy manirrotos con la hostelería. La terraza donde lo vi, estaba llena, pero mucho estiramiento de bebida con alimento que no ha terminado en la caja del bar.


----------



## Obelixyco (2 Sep 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Es curioso que para eso las uñas y peluquerías la gente sí tiene dinero.
> 
> Ahí no les importa gastarlo.



Hasta que digan que esa puta mierda que huele tan mal es cancerígeno y empiecen las denuncias. 

Una moda esto de las putas uñas postizas de colorines tan sumamente hotera, chabacana y choni que ni de película de John Waters.


----------



## Raulisimo (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (12 Sep 2022)

Noticia: - Booom: 100 montaditos, la sureña y McDonalds empiezan a cerrar !!


Estoy metido en otro foro donde hay información de todo lo relacionado con arquitectura y centros comerciales, y no para de llegarnos reportes como este; 100 Montaditos del Puerta de Alicante también cierra, me han comentado que en enero van a subir los precios otra vez, que llevan tiempo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## la_trotona (12 Sep 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Noticia: - Booom: 100 montaditos, la sureña y McDonalds empiezan a cerrar !!
> 
> 
> Estoy metido en otro foro donde hay información de todo lo relacionado con arquitectura y centros comerciales, y no para de llegarnos reportes como este; 100 Montaditos del Puerta de Alicante también cierra, me han comentado que en enero van a subir los precios otra vez, que llevan tiempo...
> ...



En determinadas zonas, como siempre en franquicias grandes, algunos locales cierran.


----------



## remosinganas (12 Sep 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Es curioso que para eso las uñas y peluquerías la gente sí tiene dinero.
> 
> Ahí no les importa gastarlo.



omvre las peluquerias seran las ultimas en cerrar , aunque iran una vez cada 6 meses


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Sep 2022)

Pollos arenas cierra todas sus empresas.


El Grupo pollos arenas cierra todas sus empresas. 150 trabajadores, abrio en 1931, por lo que me contaban pagaban bien en esa empresa, era una buena empresa para ser trabajador en ella y los horarios eran los que se estipulaban en el contrato. Han dinamitado la empresa, entre pandemia y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## 999999999 (21 Nov 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Cuando era pequeño iba al pequeño comercio local y pedía productos que no tenían en la tienda y me tardaban MESES en llegar. El trato del tendero era condescendiente y el servicio postventa una puta mierda.
> 
> Ahora compro los productos a la hora que me sale de los huevos y me lo traen a casa.
> 
> ...



En una tienda especializada de mi ciudad:

Pido un producto muy concreto de una marca, y no lo tiene, hasta ahí normal, hay muchas referencias.

Saca el catálogo en papel, que yo ya conozco, por haberlo visto en pdf en la web de la marca y le encargo el producto, que tardará unos días.

El tendero me dice +- estas palabras:

"Claro, es que hay muchas referencias y no es posible tenerlas todas. Antes de Internet la gente venía a la tienda y compraba lo que había, pero ahora pide modelos concretos del catálogo"

(es decir, la gente se conformaba y se jodía, porque el tipo vendía de lo que tenía, antes que ofrecer mejor alternativas para el cliente para evitar tener que pedirlas...)

Mejudo jeta, y encima más caro y lento que si lo pido a Amazon.
Por supuesto he dejado de ir.
Por mi, le pueden ir dando por culo al pequeño comercio...


----------



## Raulisimo (21 Nov 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Por mi, le pueden ir dando por culo al pequeño comercio...



Pues me parece que te van a dar por el culo a ti y a tu neurona.

*Ve a hacer la fila, que ya están poniendo la que te hace falta:*


----------



## jotace (21 Nov 2022)

No hace mucho puse un hilo sobre mis aventuras y desventuras al comprar un par de libros que al final tuve que morir en Amazon:

Que por narices he tenido que comprar dos libros en Amazon. Por eso triunfa.

Hace poco también me ha pasado necesitar una chapita de perfil bajo para una tarjeta gráfica usada y lo mismo, viaje a la tienda en balde y he tenido que comprarla en Aliexpress. 
Ahí se entiende más porque las pequeñas tiendas de barrio de informática tampoco es lógico que tengan este tipo de piezas, ellos no las usan porque las tarjetas nuevas llevan las dos chapitas.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Nov 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> En una tienda especializada de mi ciudad:
> 
> Pido un producto muy concreto de una marca, y no lo tiene, hasta ahí normal, hay muchas referencias.
> 
> ...



Por mi, le pueden dar bien también.

Cada vez que voy a un comercio local por alguna referencia, voy con la incertidumbre de como me tratará el que lleva el negocio. La gente, directamente, le ha dado carpetazo a tener que sentir esa incertidumbre.

Las personas, según va pasando la edad, dejan de fingir y los que regentan algunos de esos negocios están pensando en pillar de una santa vez la jubilación y no en si vas a volver a su establecimiento o no.

De lo poco a lo que sigo yendo de negocio local es a alguna sastrería en la que me dejan probarme todas las chaquetas que quiero y ellos mismos te las van sacando del almacen. Siempre con buena cara.


----------



## Don Vito (22 Nov 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Puedes usar los Amazon Lockers para ir a recogerlo cuando mejor te venga, y siempre llaman cuando te van a enviar el paquete. En cuanto a lo de las devoluciones no ponen ninguna pega, a diferencia de los comercios físicos donde te ponen mil impedimentos.



Aviso de que se viene tocho.

Los lockers no siempre están disponibles y no aceptan en su interior cualquier cosa que pidas en Amazon.

El servicio de atención al cliente de Amazon es putapénico. Tanto para solventar problemas en la gestión del envío como para tratar de resolver cualquier incidencia surgida después de la entrega. Primero hablas por chat con Jennifer María, que está más preocupada de que le dejes un buen feedback que de solucionarte la papeleta. 

El 90% de las veces te dice que van a mandarle un "ticket" al transportista (que normalmente es Amazon Logistics) para intentar solucionar no se sabe bien el qué, puesto que nunca arreglan nada y se limitan a darte un mes más de prime, que es un servicio que con el tiempo se ha vuelto lamentable. Todo ello mientras Jennifer María se descojona de tí. 

Otras veces tienes más suerte y te llama Wilfred Mario desde Irlanda para reiterar verbalmente lo que te ha dicho Jennifer María hace un rato, pero para solucionar lo mismo, o sea, 0.

Hay repartidores extremadamente jetas, y esto lo extrapolo a todas las empresas de transporte y no solo a Amazon. Te marcan el entregado pero no sabes ni cuándo ni a quién. Obviamente no has autorizado la entrega a terceros pero a ellos le suda la polla, les interesa hacer la ruta a tiempo y si se pierde o te lo roban (se lo quedan) algún paquete, búscate la vida con Amazon o la tienda que sea y ya se verá. A un compañero le han cholado 3 o 4 paquetes que eran los reyes de los críos por culpa del repartidor de Amazon, que aún no sabemos si se los ha entregado al primero que se encontró en la urbanización o si decidió agenciárselos, el caso es que la denuncia la ha tenido que poner mi colega en la Policía y perder su tiempo.

Total, que el online ERA interesante cuando empezó, pero no es ni mucho menos la panacea. Ahora bien, las tiendas de pacobarrio se han acostumbrado a trabajar tan poquito y a exigir tanto, que a poco que se ven superados no saben cómo reaccionar y no tienen margen de maniobra, solo el cierre.


----------



## Funciovago (22 Nov 2022)

Don Vito dijo:


> Aviso de que se viene tocho.
> 
> Los lockers no siempre están disponibles y no aceptan en su interior cualquier cosa que pidas en Amazon.
> 
> ...



Si según tu el servicio postventa de amazon es malo, imaginate como será el resto para que todo el mundo coincida en que no hay ninguna empresa mejor en postventa


----------



## amanciortera (22 Nov 2022)

en postventa amazon es el rey, a ver quien te devuelve el dinero en 30 días sin explicaciones y con el envío gratis, quien


----------



## la_trotona (22 Nov 2022)

Don Vito dijo:


> Aviso de que se viene tocho.
> 
> Los lockers no siempre están disponibles y no aceptan en su interior cualquier cosa que pidas en Amazon.
> 
> ...



Hay también grandes almacenes, cadenas de tiendas y algunas tiendas pequeñas especializadas que hacen las cosas bien, depende. Lo suyo es comprar un artículo que lo tengan y te lo lleves al instante, para pedirlo casi está internet.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Nov 2022)

Muchos de estos comercios locales funcionan porque llevan instalados lustros. Inercia es lo único que tienen. Muchos de esos propietarios están anquilosados y viven en el 98.

Ahora ya hasta en municipios que no son enormes tienen un centro comercial.


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Nov 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Muchos de estos comercios locales funcionan porque llevan instalados lustros. Inercia es lo único que tienen.




Y ni eso.




__





Están cerrando muchos negocios con más de 30 años de antigüedad.


Negocios que eran rentables con unos impuestos lógicos, con la actual confiscación están cerrando muchísimos. Gracias ejpaña, gracias europa por hundir y pisar el esfuerzo de familias luchadoras. Sois buena gente. Viva ejpaña.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Raulisimo (23 Nov 2022)




----------



## la_trotona (23 Nov 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Lo de los autónomos sí que es una verdadera barbaridad, aunque lo que destroza a un comercio físico de verdad son los desorbitados precios immobiliairos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Nov 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo de los autónomos sí que es una verdadera barbaridad, aunque lo que destroza a un comercio físico de verdad son los desorbitados precios immobiliairos.



Nunca va a bajar..aunque veas todo lleno de tiendas vacías con carteles de se alquila..nunca bajarán


----------



## la_trotona (23 Nov 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Nunca va a bajar..aunque veas todo lleno de tiendas vacías con carteles de se alquila..nunca bajarán



Depende, si el que tiene los locales le hace falta la pasta y está harto de pagar impuestos, s epuede avenir a razones, otra opción es intentar irse a zonas menos comerciales pero con paso de gente, en Madrid se intentó con el Triball por la calle de la Ballesta, pero no parece ser que se lograra.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Nov 2022)

No te digo más que lo único que se abre en mi barrio son Vivaris y 365 y consultas de dentista (franquicias) o de médicos privados/mutualistas


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Nov 2022)

*La inflación da la puntilla al pequeño comercio: los concursos de acreedores suben un 80%





*






Noticia: - La inflación da la puntilla al pequeño comercio: los concursos de acreedores suben un 80%


La inflación da la puntilla al pequeño comercio: los concursos de acreedores suben un 80% La subida de precios está influyendo en el incremento de concursos de acreedores en un sector que ya arrastraba dificultades por la pandemia Un comercio de Barcelona en liquidación por cierre como...




www.burbuja.info





No se podía saber.


----------



## froiliano (1 Dic 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> en postventa amazon es el rey, a ver quien te devuelve el dinero en 30 días sin explicaciones y con el envío gratis, quien



Lo que dices es mentira. En las devoluciones hay que especificar el motivo, y si indicas lo compré por error o está más bajo de precio en otro lugar... supone que la devolución tenga un coste de 3 a 5 Euros, pero oye... déjalo caer que algo queda. Amazon puede banearte o vetarte si le sale de los huevos si devuelves todo diciendo que no funciona para tener la devolución gratis.


----------



## amanciortera (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Lo que dices es mentira. En las devoluciones hay que especificar el motivo, y si indicas lo compré por error o está más bajo de precio en otro lugar... supone que la devolución tenga un coste de 3 a 5 Euros, pero oye... déjalo caer que algo queda. Amazon puede banearte o vetarte si le sale de los huevos si devuelves todo diciendo que no funciona para tener la devolución gratis.



Debo llevar más de 30 devoluciones en cuatro años, sin problema alguno, eso si , compro bastante y soy buen cliente


----------



## amanciortera (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Lo que dices es mentira. En las devoluciones hay que especificar el motivo, y si indicas lo compré por error o está más bajo de precio en otro lugar... supone que la devolución tenga un coste de 3 a 5 Euros, pero oye... déjalo caer que algo queda. Amazon puede banearte o vetarte si le sale de los huevos si devuelves todo diciendo que no funciona para tener la devolución gratis.



Ah, y el motivo de devolver por error también lo he utilizado y cero problemas y devolución gratis al canto. Amazon tiene sus algoritmos y sus reglas para vetar a un cliente, si ve que recibe más de lo que gasta no lo hace. A ver que comercio iguala eso, ya te lo digo yo: NINGUNO


----------



## froiliano (1 Dic 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Ah, y el motivo de devolver por error también lo he utilizado y cero problemas y devolución gratis al canto. Amazon tiene sus algoritmos y sus reglas para vetar a un cliente, si ve que recibe más de lo que gasta no lo hace. A ver que comercio iguala eso, ya te lo digo yo: NINGUNO



De la devolución gratis y el dinero en 30 días a todo el mundo... A lo decide el algoritmo a ver si eres buen cliente o no, yo soy un mu bueno cliente me lo perdonan... ¿Pero no era todo todito todo? Coño ahora va a ser que Amazon es como el malvado tendero que si le conoces o no, si el algoritmo dice que eres bueno o no, te trata mejor o no... Curioso como interpretáis algunos la "democratización" del comercio... 

Mira que en la tienda que le compro la ropa al peque me la llevo a casa a probársela, tranquilamente, sin darle un duro, y se la llevo al día siguiente o de viernes a lunes, y si me la quedo me la quedo y se la pago, y si no no pasa nada... ¿Me iguala eso Amazon? 

Me flipa como idolatráis una megacorporación maligna como es Amazon, pilar de la cultura woke, y que se dedica a hacer ingeniería fiscal para pagar lo menos posible en España.


----------



## amanciortera (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> De la devolución gratis y el dinero en 30 días a todo el mundo... A lo decide el algoritmo a ver si eres buen cliente o no, yo soy un mu bueno cliente me lo perdonan... ¿Pero no era todo todito todo? Coño ahora va a ser que Amazon es como el malvado tendero que si le conoces o no, si el algoritmo dice que eres bueno o no, te trata mejor o no... Curioso como interpretáis algunos la "democratización" del comercio...
> 
> Mira que en la tienda que le compro la ropa al peque me la llevo a casa a probársela, tranquilamente, sin darle un duro, y se la llevo al día siguiente o de viernes a lunes, y si me la quedo me la quedo y se la pago, y si no no pasa nada... ¿Me iguala eso Amazon?
> 
> Me flipa como idolatráis una megacorporación maligna como es Amazon, pilar de la cultura woke, y que se dedica a hacer ingeniería fiscal para pagar lo menos posible en España.



PUES TU SIGUE YENDO A TU TIENDA DE CONFIANZA, QUE PROBLEMA HAY, SI TE VA BIEN.................YO AL PEQUEÑO COMERCIO SOLO LA COMIDA FRESCA Y DE LO DEMÁS CERO, POR MI SE LO HAN GANADO A PULSO SI LES VA MAL


----------



## amanciortera (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> De la devolución gratis y el dinero en 30 días a todo el mundo... A lo decide el algoritmo



Donde he dicho yo que sea a todo el mundo, repasa mi mensaje y no inventes. Hablo de mi experiencia y efectivamente así es conmigo, todo lo que he devuelto ha sido gratis e inmediata la devolución de la pasta. Que a ti no te gusta Amazon es evidente pero no inventes


----------



## froiliano (1 Dic 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Donde he dicho yo que sea a todo el mundo, repasa mi mensaje y no inventes. Hablo de mi experiencia y efectivamente así es conmigo, todo lo que he devuelto ha sido gratis e inmediata la devolución de la pasta. Que a ti no te gusta Amazon es evidente pero no inventes



Te cuoteo, y luego vuelve a responder necedades: 



amanciortera dijo:


> en postventa amazon es el rey, a ver quien te devuelve el dinero en 30 días sin explicaciones y con el envío gratis, quien



¿En qué parte añades a tu comentario en mi caso concreto? Sueltas la mandanga y te quedas tan ancho. Si no dices en mi caso concreto... te refieres a una generalidad de situaciones. ¿Donde dejas claro en tu mensaje que te refieres a tu caso concreto? 

A pastar al campo.


----------



## amanciortera (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Te cuoteo, y luego vuelve a responder necedades:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME DA QUE ERES UNA TIA Y TE VOY A MANDAR A TOMAR POR CULO PORQUE TU OPINIÓN DE TIA AMARGADA ME IMPORTA UNA MIERDA, SIGUE COMPRANDO TRAPOS EN TIENDAS DE CERCANÍA YO TE ENVÍO A MI CARPETITA DE IGNORADOS PARA NO LEER TUS DIATRIBAS DE ZORRA.


----------



## 999999999 (1 Dic 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Pues me parece que te van a dar por el culo a ti y a tu neurona.
> 
> *Ve a hacer la fila, que ya están poniendo la que te hace falta:*



Tendero vete a tomar por culo

A engañar a tu puta madre


----------



## Kurten (1 Dic 2022)

La hostia puta, cada vez que entro a burbuja es supuestamente el fin de algo....


----------



## Avulense64 (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> Lo que dices es mentira. En las devoluciones hay que especificar el motivo, y si indicas lo compré por error o está más bajo de precio en otro lugar... supone que la devolución tenga un coste de 3 a 5 Euros, pero oye... déjalo caer que algo queda. Amazon puede banearte o vetarte si le sale de los huevos si devuelves todo diciendo que no funciona para tener la devolución gratis.



A mí nunca me han cobrado gastos de envío por devolución, y he devuelto bastantes cosas y por varios motivos.


----------



## 999999999 (1 Dic 2022)

froiliano dijo:


> De la devolución gratis y el dinero en 30 días a todo el mundo... A lo decide el algoritmo a ver si eres buen cliente o no, yo soy un mu bueno cliente me lo perdonan... ¿Pero no era todo todito todo? Coño ahora va a ser que Amazon es como el malvado tendero que si le conoces o no, si el algoritmo dice que eres bueno o no, te trata mejor o no... Curioso como interpretáis algunos la "democratización" del comercio...
> 
> Mira que en la tienda que le compro la ropa al peque me la llevo a casa a probársela, tranquilamente, sin darle un duro, y se la llevo al día siguiente o de viernes a lunes, y si me la quedo me la quedo y se la pago, y si no no pasa nada... ¿Me iguala eso Amazon?
> 
> Me flipa como idolatráis una megacorporación maligna como es Amazon, pilar de la cultura woke, y que se dedica a hacer ingeniería fiscal para pagar lo menos posible en España.



Vives en un pueblo, presupongo.

Porque eso ni en las tiendas de barrio ya...


----------



## 999999999 (1 Dic 2022)

Don Vito dijo:


> Aviso de que se viene tocho.
> 
> Los lockers no siempre están disponibles y no aceptan en su interior cualquier cosa que pidas en Amazon.
> 
> ...



De 300 pedidos a Amazon que habré hecho nunca me ha perdido ninguno.

O sois muy liantes o sois los únicos a los que os sucede


----------



## Avulense64 (1 Dic 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> PUES TU SIGUE YENDO A TU TIENDA DE CONFIANZA, QUE PROBLEMA HAY, SI TE VA BIEN.................YO AL PEQUEÑO COMERCIO SOLO LA COMIDA FRESCA Y DE LO DEMÁS CERO, POR MI SE LO HAN GANADO A PULSO SI LES VA MAL



Tengo a uno de los dos gatos con la tripa regular. Bajo a una tienda de barrio de alimentación de animales. Estoy varios días comprando unas latas digestivas. Al tercer día vi que me llevaba las últimas y digo...¿no teneis más, ni vais a traer?, y la dueña Charo me hizo un gesto de indolencia subiendo los hombros como diciendo...a mí que me cuentas. Bajo dos días después y está ella con el marido, no habían traído más, les pregunto y muy apurados..ay nooo,, no tenemos, a ver si pedimos... Y yo...no os preocupéis, no las pidáis si no queréis. Es una tienda de alimentación animal, latas para gato digestivas es lo mas normal del puto mundo, ella vio que se gastaban y no hizo ni puto caso. Las he pedido por internet, en menos de 48 horas y más baratas. 
Luego que si no va gente, que si pedís todo por internet.


----------



## froiliano (1 Dic 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Vives en un pueblo, presupongo.
> 
> Porque eso ni en las tiendas de barrio ya...



Vivo en una ciudad, presupones mal. La educación suele servir para generar situaciones de confianza entre tendero y cliente.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Dic 2022)

Todo el que compra en Amazon está jodiendo la economía de su país. Está destruyendo su propio país.


----------



## 999999999 (1 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Todo el que compra en Amazon está jodiendo la economía de su país. Está destruyendo su propio país.



Vete ATPC

Prefiero buen servicio de fuera que malo del pais


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Dic 2022)

El gitano de turno que quiere duros a peseta:



999999999 dijo:


> Vete ATPC
> 
> Prefiero buen servicio de fuera que malo del pais


----------



## froiliano (1 Dic 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> Vete ATPC
> 
> Prefiero buen servicio de fuera que malo del pais











La filial europea de Amazon no pagó ni un euro de impuestos en 2021


A pesar de ingresar 51.000 millones de euros, la rama del gigante del comercio digital en Luxemburgo declaró pérdidas, lo que le ha permitido esquivar el pago de impuestos y recibir créditos fiscales




www.elperiodico.com





Siendo una megacorporación transnacional que se prevale de la ingeniería fiscal y las prácticas abusivas es fácil jugar el juego...


----------



## amanciortera (1 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Tengo a uno de los dos gatos con la tripa regular. Bajo a una tienda de barrio de alimentación de animales. Estoy varios días comprando unas latas digestivas. Al tercer día vi que me llevaba las últimas y digo...¿no teneis más, ni vais a traer?, y la dueña Charo me hizo un gesto de indolencia subiendo los hombros como diciendo...a mí que me cuentas. Bajo dos días después y está ella con el marido, no habían traído más, les pregunto y muy apurados..ay nooo,, no tenemos, a ver si pedimos... Y yo...no os preocupéis, no las pidáis si no queréis. Es una tienda de alimentación animal, latas para gato digestivas es lo mas normal del puto mundo, ella vio que se gastaban y no hizo ni puto caso. Las he pedido por internet, en menos de 48 horas y más baratas.
> Luego que si no va gente, que si pedís todo por internet.



Es que es eso, los que ya tenemos una edad y tuvimos que lidiar con el servicio de muchos tenderos de barrio sabemos lo que pasaba y por ello ahora no nos apetece pasar por lo mismo.


----------



## Pericoeldelospalotes (1 Dic 2022)

Yo apoyo al comercio local, pero es cierto que comprarme braguitas y maquillaje en las tiendas de aquí al lado me da cosa jijiji


----------



## Don Vito (1 Dic 2022)

999999999 dijo:


> De 300 pedidos a Amazon que habré hecho nunca me ha perdido ninguno.
> 
> O sois muy liantes o sois los únicos a los que os sucede



Será que mi colega tiene mala suerte, ya ves.


----------



## kokakolo (2 Dic 2022)

arriba Amazon, le den por saco a los tenderos


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Dic 2022)

Misterios misteriosos.


----------



## la_trotona (30 Dic 2022)

En zona de barrio trabajador , entre M-30 y M-40, cerca estación Pueblo Nuevo, en los últimos años han aparecido carnicerías y pescaderías, supongo que al haber cada vez gente más mayor no tendrán tantas ganas de moverse.

Y donde había una cafetería, han puesto los chinos un frutería nada menos que en Francisco Silvela.


----------

